# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Ниранджана Свами

## Aniruddha das

Его Святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Свами пришел в этот мир 10 декабря 1952 г. в Бостоне, штат Массачусетс, США. Однажды на прилавке книжного магазина он увидел "Бхагавад-Гиту". И это стало решающим событием в его духовных поисках. Узнав адрес храма ИСККОН, он немедленно отправился туда и, практически сразу же стал преданным. Это произошло в 1971 г. В 1972 г. он получил инициацию от Шрилы Прабхупады, а через некоторое время и второе посвящение. Его основным служением было распространение книг. Когда его группа стала одной из лидирующих в США, его попросили стать руководителем центра обучения новых распространителей. Шрила Ниранджана Свами успешно справился со своей задачей, и из этого центра вскоре вышло много замечательных преданных. После этого Шрила Ниранджана Махарадж занимался организацией проповеднических центров нама-хатта в Бостонском регионе, а затем стал членом Джи-би-си. 

В 1986 г. на Фестивале Гаура-Пурнима, во время празднования 500-летия явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Шрила Ниранджана Свами принял отреченный образ жизни - санньясу, получив посвящение от Шрилы Сатсварупы даса Госвами. Сегодня Его Святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Махарадж - инициирующий гуру Международного общества сознания Кришны. Он - член Джи-би-си, отвечающий, в числе прочего, за регионы Москвы и С.-Петербурга. Желая удовлетворить своего духовного учителя, Шрилу Прабхупаду, Шрила Ниранджана Свами неустанно проповедует сознание Кришны в России, на Украине, в Белоруссии, в странах Балтии, Узбекистане, Казахстане, некоторых провинциях Канады и в Бостоне (США). Все, кто имел счастье общаться с этим духовным учителем через его лекции, личные наставления или письма, могли прикоснуться к чистейшему нектару философии сознания Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Видео с Махараджем 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e1QO8uZRHU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJZ2W...eature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trQaJ...eature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTDWL...eature=related 
http://www.archive.org/movies/thumbn...cture_10_23_05 
http://www.maharathayatra.com/news-view-297.html 
http://video.mail.ru/list/amd108/1341/1775.html 
http://www.archive.org/details/niran...cture_10_23_05 

Фото 
http://picasaweb.google.com/radha16 
http://picasaweb.google.ru/yuga108 
http://foto.mail.ru/list/praneshvari/495 
http://www.anapa.vyuga.ru/photo/misc...anzhana/5.html 
http://www.anapa.vyuga.ru/photo/misc...anzhana/1.html 
http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/foto/Gurus/nrs.htm 
http://www.krishna.org.ua/old/photo-...pnrs/photo.htm 

Сайты 
http://nrs.iskconboston.org/ru/front  (Сайт, который Ниранджана Свами ведет лично).
http://www.niranjanaswami.com/ 
http://iskconboston.org/content/category/3/5/18/ 
http://ndda.narod.ru/NRS/ 
http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/text/lek/NRS.htm 

Бхаджаны 
http://www.sanga.lv/index.php?page=m...&mus_id=100110 
http://www.nocruel.narod.ru/mp3_bha.html

Книги Ниранджена Свами почтой
http://www.niranjanaswami.com/ruorder/ - Россия
http://www.niranjanaswami.com/uaorder/  - Украина

----------


## Aniruddha das

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж о Ниранджана Свами: 

"Я готов признаться ему в своей любви. Для меня Ниранджана Махараджа прежде всего самый близкий друг и самая надежная опора в жизни. Во всей Вселенной я не знаю человека более надежного, чем он. Я полностью уверен, что если вдруг мне понадобится поддержка, то он будет готов в ту же минуту прийти на помощь, прилететь с другого конца света. Это очень редкое качество, и в наше время оно встречается все реже и реже. Мое общение с Ниранджана Махараджей не связано с какими-то бурными событиями. Обычно мы просто сидим и разговариваем: я жалуюсь на жизнь, а он терпеливо слушает, или беседуем о том, как помочь другим преданным. 

Ниранджана Махараджа - воплощение желания служить преданным, желания отдать все возможное. По сути дела, он уже отдал все своим ученикам и другим преданным. Он не делает никаких различий между преданными - учениками и не учениками - если видит, что может помочь. Он не думает, ответят ли ему тем же. Если кто-то нуждается в его помощи, то он оставит все свои дела, чтобы помочь этому человеку. Я всегда восхищаюсь его искреннему, непритворному, глубоко осознанному желанию помогать другим людям, и пытаюсь научиться у него этому. Благодаря постоянной готовности Ниранджана Махараджа помочь другим, я чувствую, что связан с ним, может быть, не совсем бескорыстно. Не то чтобы я рассчитываю на какое-то служение с его стороны, напротив, его чуткое отношение ко мне и к другим вдохновляет меня тоже сделать что-нибудь для других. Я живу в обществе преданных и стараюсь сделать что-то только потому, что у меня перед глазами есть пример Ниранджаны Махараджи. Это не преувеличение, это факт, реальность моей жизни. 

Я сказал бы, что многие качества Ниранджана Махараджи не бросаются в глаза, потому что он не является человеком фразы, он ничего не делает напоказ. Он делает все очень незаметно, но именно эти мелочи приковывают к себе мое внимание. 

Хочу отметить еще одно качество Ниранджана Махараджи. Мы уже говорили о его беспристрастности, пандита самадаршанах - он помогает всем живым существам, не делая ни каких различий. И что меня еще больше восхищает, так это то, что он помогает также тем людям, которые в прошлом причинили ему боль. И он не задумываясь, прощает им все. Более того, он вообще не обращает внимания на прошлые недоразумения. Для меня это самое яркое доказательство того, что он полностью свободен от ложного эго. 

В августе-сентябре 1998 года на долю Ниранджана Махараджи выпала неблагодарная задача - находиться в Москве в разгар очень сложных событий. С одной стороны, это был один из самых тяжелых периодов в моей жизни, но, с другой стороны, если бы не те события, то я, возможно, не узнал бы столько о людях, сколько я узнал тогда. Я очень благодарен судьбе за то, что в то время мне посчастливилось близко общаться с Ниранджана Махараджей, подолгу, часами, практически каждый день. 

В те дни я видел, как некоторые люди оскорбляли Ниранджана Махараджу, причем иногда очень жестоко. Но Ниранджана Махараджа никак не воспринимал эти оскорбления. Позже, когда у него появлялась возможность помочь этим людям, людям, которые еще совсем недавно чуть ли не плевали в него, он прилагал для этого все усилия. Умение прощать - очень редкое качество в этом мире. Я мог бы рассказать некоторые истории о тех событиях, но боюсь, что сразу станет понятно, кого я имею в виду. 

И еще. Иногда мы делаем что-то хорошее и при этом в глубине души думаем: "Что мне за это будет? Оценят ли другие то, что я сделал? Заметят ли они это или нет?" Что греха таить, время от времени у всех нас появляется эта мысль. Хотя, в конечном счете, важно, чтобы то, что мы делаем, заметил Кришна. Ниранджана Махараджа делает все не ради похвалы и славы, а только ради Кришны. Он не стремится к тому, чтобы все знали о том, как он помогает другим. И это мешает мне говорить сейчас. Может быть, я и рассказал бы что-нибудь, но знаю, что Ниранджана Махараджа не хочет, чтобы то, что он делал, становилось известным другим. Он множество раз помогал людям и потом просил меня не говорить никому о том, что помощь исходила от него. Я говорю не только о деньгах. Я не знаю более искреннего человека, который бы так бескорыстно отдавал себя другим. 

Общаясь с Ниранджана Махараджей, я извлек для себя еще один урок. Ниранджана Махараджа никогда не сомневается в том, что Кришна защитит его. Это самая безопасная позиция в этом мире, но далеко не самая простая. Вряд ли кто-то сможет подражать этому, не обладая непоколебимой верой и чистотой сердца. 

На самом деле все, о чем я говорю - не новость, многие неоднократно убеждались в этом из собственного общения с Ниранджана Махараджей. Я уверен, что не открываю Америку, рассказывая все это. 

Я имею возможность наблюдать за Ниранджана Махараджей примерно на протяжении пяти лет, во время заседаний Джи-би-си в Майяпуре, и вижу, как он общается со своими духовными братьями. Меня восхищает его умение общаться с людьми. Это залог успеха в преданном служении и, вообще, в жизни. В "Нектаре Наставлений" основной акцент ставится на том, как важно уметь правильно общаться с другими людьми. Это редкое умение - в полной мере им обладают далеко не все преданные, даже очень возвышенные. Я наблюдал за Ниранджана Махараджей в различных ситуациях: когда он общался со своими духовными братьями, учениками и с другими преданными. В каждой ситуации он всегда безукоризненно точно находит дистанцию и нужную форму общения. Он прекрасно понимает, как он должен себя вести, и никогда не теряет достоинства и благородства. 

На заседаниях Джи-би-си иногда можно заметить, как Ниранджана Махараджа скучает или засыпает (это уже известно всем членам Джи-би-си). Они не ожидают от него очень активного участия в самих совещаниях, но всех очень воодушевляет сам факт присутствия Ниранджана Махараджи. Иногда во время совещаний возникают очень напряженные и резкие моменты. Временами я поглядываю на Ниранджана Махараджу, и когда дело принимает крутой оборот, многие обсуждающие всасываются в воронку споров и напряженных обсуждений. При этом на лице Ниранджана Махараджи появляется очень безразличное, отстраненное выражение. Он очень отзывчив, если кому-то нужно помочь, поддержать или напомнить о Кришне, но когда речь заходит о каких-то спорных, противоречивых проблемах, Ниранджана Махараджа тут же отстраняется - эти темы его не интересуют. 

Споры - это один из признаков века Кали. Кали сеет раздоры даже среди преданных. Вступая в споры, многие преданные, сами того не желая, становятся невольными пособниками Кали. Но Ниранджана Махараджа всегда неизменно и последовательно отстраняется от любых противоречивых, вызывающих споры вопросов, и занимает нейтральную позицию по отношению к ним. Для него подобные обсуждения не так важны. Они просто кажутся таковыми спорящим. Он постоянно сосредоточен на иных, более значимых ценностях. 

Несколько астрологов составляли гороскоп для Ниранджана Махараджи. Мне известно содержание гороскопа, который делал для него один из лидеров ИСККОН. Он заметил, что сложные периоды в ИСККОН длятся определенное время, и в гороскопах лидеров нашего общества эти же периоды так же, как правило, отмечены трудностями. Но когда речь зашла о гороскопе Ниранджана Махараджи, этот Преданный поделился интересным наблюдением: хотя некоторые периоды будут сложными для всего ИСККОН и, в целом, они не будут легкими и для Ниранджана Махараджи, его гороскоп отличает одна удивительная особенность - эти трудности не будут влиять на него самого. Более того, несмотря на все проблемы, внутренняя сила Ниранджана Махараджи будет расти. Этот астролог сказал, что подобного гороскопа ему еще видеть не доводилось. 

Обычно тяжелые периоды жизни так или иначе сказываются на человеке, уменьшая его силы, но у Ниранджана Махараджи ситуация прямо противоположная - трудности делают его сильнее. Впрочем, это можно заметить и без гороскопа, гороскоп - лишь еще одно подтверждение. Ниранджана Махараджа становится сильнее благодаря своему безукоризненному умению вести себя правильно, выбирать образ действий, необходимый в данной ситуации. Когда человек обладает этим умением, то в каких бы сложных обстоятельствах он не оказался, он выйдет из них победителем. Объяснение тому одно - у этого человека очень твердые, непоколебимые принципы. Когда мы строим свою жизнь на основе таких принципов, а не на коньюктуре, не на каких-то легких соблазнительных решениях, компромиссах, которые подсовывает нам ум, - тогда мы сможем выйти победителем в любой ситуации, пройти все испытания и не потерять лицо." 

Подготовила Индрани дд

----------


## Оля Баганина



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами
Киев, 02-03 мая 2000 года.
Ади-лила, 8.80-85. 

Текст 80
куладхидевата мора—мадана-мохаиа
йанра севака—рагхунатха, рупа, санатана

Я считаю Мадана-мохана своим семейным Божеством, которому поклоняются
Рагхунатха дас Госвами, Шри Рупа Госвами и Санатана Госвами.

Текст 81
вриндавана-дасера пада-падма кари' дхйана
танра джна лана ликxu йахате калйана

Я вознес молитвы к лотосным столам Шрилы Вриндавана даса Тхакура и, получив
от него разрешение и повинуясь его указанию, попытался написать это
про?изведение, которое содержит в себе все благословения.

Текст 82
чайтанйа-лилате 'вйаса'—вриндавапа-даса
танра крипа вина анйе на хайа пракаша

Шрила Вриндаван дас Тхакур был уполномочен описы?вать развлечения Господа
Чайтаньи. Поэтому без его милости описывать эти развлечения невозможно.

Текст 83
муркха, нича, кшудра муни вишайа-лаласа
ваишнаваджна-бале кари етака сахаса

Я глупый, низкорожденный и ничтожный, всегда жажду материального
наслаждения. Однако приказ вайшнава окрылил меня вдохновением, и я начинаю
писать это трансцендентное произведение.

Текст 84
шри-рупа-рагхунатха-счаранера эи бала
йатра смрите сиддха хайа ванчхита-сакала

Лотосные стопы Шри Рупы Госвами и Рагхунатхи даса Госвами — источник моей
силы. Tот, кто помнит об их лотосных стопах, может осуществить все свои
жела?ния.

Текст 85
шри-рупа-рагхунатха-паде йара аша
чайтанйа чаритамрита кахе кришнадаса

Молясь у лотосных стоп Шри Рупы и Шри Рагхунатхи, всегда желая их милости,
я, Кришнадас, следуя по их стонам, излагаю «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриту».

Комментарий Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами: Девятая глава Ади-лилы
«Чайтаньи-чаритамриты» называется «Древо желаний преданного служения». Во
введении к этой главе Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
«Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур приводит краткий обзор девятой главы
«Чайтанья-чаритамриты» и своей «Амрита-праваха-бхашье». Кришнадас Кавирадж
раскрывает и девятой главе метафорический образ древа желаний бхакти.
Садовником он называет Господа Чайтанью Махапрабху, известного как
Вишвамбхара, — главного из тех, кто заботится об этом дереве. Верховный
наслаждаю?щийся вкушал плоды этого дерева Сам и раздавал их другим. Семя
этого дерева посадили в Навадвипе, городе, о котором родился Господь
Чайтанья. Потом дерево пересадили и Пурушоттама-кшетру (Джаганнатха Пури), а
еще noзже во Вриндаван. Шрила Мадхавендра Пури был первым побе?гом этого
дерева, вторым был его ученик Шри Ишвара Пури. В этой метафоре Шри Чайтанья
Махапрабху —это и все дерево целиком, и его ствол. Парамананда Пури и другие
восемь великих саньяси — это разросшиеся корни дерева. Главный ствол
разветвляется на две большие ветви: Адвайту Прабху и Шри Нитьянанду Прабху,
а эти боль?шие ветви в свою очередь тоже делятся на более мелкие ветви. Весь
мир находится под сенью этого дерева, и плоды его нужно раздать всем. Так
дерево Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху опьяняет весь мир. Следует заметить, что
это образное сравне?ние призвано объяснить миссию Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху».

        Шрила Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами прибег в девятой главе к метафоре,
сравнив
Господа Чайтаныо с садовником, который ухаживает за деревом бхактш,
наслаждает?ся, вкушая его плоды, и раздает эти плоды другим.

Ади-лила, 9.1-11. 

Текст 1
там шримат кришна-чайтанйа
девам ванде джагад-гурум
йасйашукампайа швапи
махабдхим сантарет сукхам

Я предлагаю почтительные поклоны духовному учите?лю всего мира, Господу Шри
Кришне Чайтанье Махапрабху, по чьей милости даже собака не в состоянии
пере?плыть океан.

Текст 2
джайа джайа шри-кришна-чаитанйа гаурачандра
джайа джайадваита джайа джайа нитйананда

Слава, слава Шри Кришне Чайтанье, известному как Гаурахари! Слава, слава
Адвайте Ачарье и Нитьянанде Прабху!

Текст 3
джайа джайа шривасади гаура-бхакта-гана
сарвабхишта-пурти-хету йапхара смарана

Слава, слава преданным Господа Чайтаньн, возглавля?емым Шривасом Тхакуром! Я
помню их лотосные сто?пы, чтобы все мои желания исполнились.

Текст 4
шри-рупа, санатаиа, бхатта рагхунатха
шри-джива, гопала-бхатта, даса-рагхупатха

Я также помню о шести Госвамн: Рупе, Санатане, Бхатте Рагхунатхе, Шри Дживе,
Гопале Бхатте и дасе Рагхунатхе.

Текст 5
есаба-прасаде ликхи чайтанйа-лила-гуна
джани ва на джани, кари апана-шодхана

По милости всех этих вайшнавов и гуру я пытаюсь опи?сывать развлечения и
качества Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Знаю я все, что нужно или нет—я пишу
эту книгу, чтобы очиститься.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: Такова суть транс?цендентного творчества.
Нужно получить полномочия от смиренного и чистого вайшнава. Писать
трансцендентные произведения следует ради собственного очищения, а не ради
славы. Преданный лично общается с Господом, когда пишет о Нем. Не следует
лелеять тщеславные мечты: «Я стану выдающимся автором, прославлюсь как
великий писатель». Это материальные желания. Нужно писать ради того, чтобы
очиститься. Напечатают эти произведения или нет—неважно. Если преданный
пишет искренне, все его желания сбудутся. А получит ли он признание, как
выдаю?щийся писатель, это неважно. Не следует приступать к написанию
трансцендентных произведений ради материаль?ной славы и имени.

Текст 6
мала-карах свайам кришна-
премамара-тарух свайам
дата бхокта тат-пхаланам
йас там чаитапйам ашрайе

Я вручаю себя Верховной Личности Бога Шри Чайта?нье Махапрабху, Он и древо
трансцендентной любви к Кришне, и его садовник, Он и наслаждается его
плода?ми, и раздает их другим.

Текст 7
прабху кахе, амии вишвамбхара нама дхари
нама сартхана хайа, йади преме вишва бхари

Господь Чайтанья думал: «Меня зовут Вишвамбхара, что значит „тот, кто
поддерживает всю вселенную". Можно будет сказать, что так оно и есть, если Я
напол-ню весь мир любовью к Богу».

Комментарий Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами: Господь Чайтанья говорит здесь о том,
каков истинный, полный смысл, заложенный в слове вишвамбхара. Вишвамбхара
означа?ет «тот, кто поддерживает вселенную». Он поддерживает и материальный,
и духовный мир. Все сущее покоится на Его энергиях: нитйо нитйанам четанаш
четананам («Катха Упанишад», 2.2.13). Однако в этом стихе раскры?то более
глубокое понимание имени «Вишвамбхара». Оно означает, что Господь не просто
поддерживает инертную материю и живые существа, запутавшиеся в сетях майи,
но и наполняет всю вселенную любовью к Кришне. Таково желание Господа. Он
хочет поддерживать мир, затоплен?ный любовью к Богу. У Господа тоже есть
желания, и они полностью духовны. Господь Чайтанья очень хотел даро?вать
любовь к Богу всем. Вот почему Кришнадас Кавирадж называет Господа Чайтанью
садовником древа любви к Богу. Господь Чайтанья посадил семя этого дерева,
поливал его, защищал, растил, а когда оно, наконец, выросло и дало плоды, он
вкушал их и наслаждался ими.
Одна из причин, по которой Господь Чайтанья явился в этот мир — и об этом
говорится в первой части Ади-лилы «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» — заключалась в
том, что Он хо?тел распространить чистую любовь к Богу, которую испытывают
вечные жители Враджа-дхамы. Сначала семя этой любви проросло в сердце
Мадхавендры Пури, который пер?вым проявил любовь к Богу в расе супружеской
любви.

Текст 8
эта чинти' лаила прабху малакара-дхарма
навадвипе врамбхила пхалодйана-карма

Поразмыслив таким образом, он приступил к роли са?довника и разбил в
Навадвипе сад.

Текст 9
шри-чаитанйа малакара притхиеите апи'
бхакти-калпатару ропила синчи' иччха-пани

Так Господь принес на землю древо желаний преданно?го служения и стал за ним
ухаживать. Он посадил семя этого дерева и стал орошать его водой своего
желания.

Комментарий Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами: Шрила Прабхупада часто сравнивает
преданное служение с лианой. Господь Чайтанья в Своих наставлениях Рупе
Госвами на?зывает эту лиану бхакти-лата-биджа, и в этой главе Он расскажет,
как ее нужно поливать и как эта лиана растет, когда преданный воспевает
святые имена и слушает о Гос?поде. Господь также объясняет, как семя со
временем пре?вращается и растение преданности, поднимается все выше и выше,
достигает внешних оболочек вселенной, пересека?ет Вираджу, достигает
Вайкунтх, потом Голоки Вриндаваны и оказывается, наконец, у лотосных стоп
Кришны, где обретает плоды любви к Богу. Господь облек Свою речь в метафору,
чтобы нам было легче понять, как следует развивать любовь к Богу, воспевая
Его святые имена и слушая о Нем.

        Шрила Прабхупада объяснял, что садовнику, малакаре, ничто не мешает
вкушать
плоды древа, которое он вы?растил. Господь Чайтанья тоже садовник, и Он
может на?слаждаться плодами любви с древа преданного служения, но Он хочет,
чтобы эти плоды были также и у других — это доставило бы Ему удовольствие.
Исполнению этого жела?ния мешают сорняки, которые растут в сердцах живых
су?ществ. Их называют кути-нати, джива-химса, лабха, пуджа и пратиштха.
Кути-нати означает «двуличность»; второе значение этого слова
«критиканство». Господь Чайтанья употребляет это слово в первом значении.
Джива-химса означает «зависть», лобха — «стремление к выгоде», пуджа —
«тщеславие», пратиштха — «стремление к почету». Таковы качества,
сдерживающие рост лианы преданности.

        Господь хотел даровать плоды любви к Богу всем жи?вым существам, потому
что
это доставило бы Ему радость. Все живые существа созданы только для того,
чтобы дос?тавлять Ему наслаждение, и ни для чего другого. Но в сер?дцах
обусловленных живых существ, кроме семени бхакти-лата-биджи, есть также
семена материальных жела?ний, и они препятствуют росту лианы преданности.
Поэто?му Господь Чайтанья предостерегает: необходимо внима?тельно следить за
тем, какие семена мы поливаем.

Текст 10
джайа шри мадхавапури кришна-према-пура
бхашпи-калпатарура тенхо пратхама анкура

Слава, слава Шри Мадхавендре Пури, сокровищнице всего преданного служения
Кришне! Он — древо желаний преданного служения, именно в его сердце оно
впер?вые принесло плоды.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: Шри Мадхавендра Пури, которого называют также
Шри Мадхава Пури, принадлежал к ученической последовательности Мадхвачарьи и
был очень известным санньяси. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принадлежал к третьему
поколению учеников Мадхавендры Пури. В ученической последовательности от
Мад?хвачарьи Господу поклонялись, осуществляя многочислен?ные ритуалы, но
там почти не было любви к Богу. Шри Мадхавендра Пури был в этой ученической
преемственнос?ти первым, кто проявлял любовь к Богу. Именно ему при-надлежит
стих айи дина-дайардра-натха — «О самая ми?лостивая Личность Бога?» В этом
стихе находилось семя любви к Верховному Господу, которое прорастил Чайтанья
Махапрабху.

Комментарий Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами: Мадашендра Пури был первым ачарьей в
нашей сампрадае, который проявлял все качества человека, который любит Бога
и испытывает разлуку с Ним. После Лакшмипати и до Мадхавендры Пури никто не
проявлял эти признаки в полной мере. Никто из последователей Мадхвачарьи не
изучал и не описывал качества обитателей Вриндавана — в этой сампрадае
отдавали предпочтение соблюдению ритуалов. Хотя Мадхвачарья и был великим
ачарьей, его последователи предпочитали следовать ритуалам. Строго соблюдая
прави-ла и предписания, следуя шастрам, совершая ритуалы, можно достичь
только Вайкунтх. Об этом говорится также в Ади-лиле «Чайтанья-чаритамриты».
Именно на Вайкунтхи попадают приверженцы ритуальных церемоний. Те же,
кто хотят попасть на Голоку Вриндавану, должны следо?вать по стопам
Мадхавендры Пури, Ишвары Пури, Госпо?да Чайтаньи и Рупы Госвами.

        Кришнадас Кавирадж подробно рассказывает в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» о
том,
какую экстатическую любовь к Богу проявлял Мадхавендра Пури*. Шрила
Прабхупада в комментарии к стиху, который мы только что прочли, упо?минает
строки из его поэмы: aйи дина-дайардра-натха, в которых Мадхавендра Пури
выражает чувства гопи, на?строение, которое они испытывали в разлуке с
Кришной. Эти же строки Мадхавендра Пури повторял, оставляя этот мир. Именно
их услышал Рамачандра Пури его ученик, и, не поняв настроение своего
духовного учителя, стал его критиковать. Этот стих полностью понимали только
Шримати Радхаранн, Господь Чайтанья и Мадхавендра Пури. Никто больше не мог
понять его в полной мере. После того, как Кришна покинул Вриндаван и
отправился в Матхуру, Шримати Радхаранн испытывала боль разлуки с Ним, и
когда Она разговаривала с Уддхавой, это чувство владело Ею. Тому, кто
чувствует боль разлуки, кажется, что он несчастен и покинут. Шримати
Радхарани охватил экстаз. Ей казалось, что Кришна пренебрег Ею. Эти чувства
отно?сятся к проявлению наивысшего экстаза любви к Богу. Мадхавендра Пури в
своей поэме выражал похожие чув?ства. В ней описаны эмоции, которые
испытывает предан?ный Господа в супружеской любви. Потом это семя пророс?ло
в сердце Ишвары Пури, и он тоже проявлял подобные признаки любви к Господу.

        Ишвара Пури смиренно служил Мадхавендре Пури, своему духовному учителю.
Когда тот стал стар, немощен, и почти не мог двигаться, Ишвара Пури каждый
день уха?живал за ним, омывал сто и убирал испражнения. Он был очень предан
Мадхавсндре Пури, и поэтому тот одарил его благословениями и дал ему семя
любви к Богу, которое впоследствии принесло ему плод любви к Богу. Господь
Чайтанья принял инициацию у Ишвары Пури. Получилось так, что Господь сначала
дал семя любви к Богу Мадхавсн?дре Пури, потом от Мадхавендры Пури его
получил Ишва?ра Пури, а потом это семя от Ишвары Пури вернулось к Господу
Чайтанье, и Он насладился плодами, которые дало древо любви к Богу, выросшее
из этого семени. Так следу?ет понимать ту истину, что Господь вкусил плоды
дерева, которое Сам же посадил.

        Кроме Ишвары Пури у Мадхавендры Пури были и другие прославленные
ученики,
например: Адвайта Ачарья, Господь Ннтьянанда. Вриндаван дас Тхакур
рассказывает в «Чайтанья-Бхагавате», как Господь Ннтьянанда, путеше?ствуя по
святым местам, впервые встретил Мадхавендру Пури. Господь Нитьянанда заметил
признаки любви к Богу в Мадхавендре Пури сразу же, как только eго увидел.
Они обнялись, стали плакать и кататься по земле в экзтазе. Господь
Нитьянанда понял, что такие глубокие чувства может проявлять только
Мадхавендра Пури. Он принял его Своим духовным учителем.

        Что касается Адвайты Ачарьи, то он получил от Мадхавендры Пури Харе
Кришна
маха мантру, Первая их встреча произошла в Удупи, Адвайта Ачарья, который
был известеен в то время как Камалакша, посетил эту деревню, путешествуя по
местам паломничества. В Удупи жили все последователи Мадхавендры Пури. Когда
они увидели признаки экстатической любви к Богу, которые проявлял Адвайта
Ачарья, то поняли, что Он — возвышенная душа. Увидев среди них Мадхавендру
Пури, Адвайта Ачарья сказал: «Я посетил все места паломничества только для
того, чтобы, наконец, увидеть человека, который проявляет такую воз?вышенную
любовь к Богу, как ты». Он принял Мадхавенд?ру Пури своим учителем и
попросил о наставлениях.. Мад?хавендра Пури был очень доволен Адвайтой
Ачарьей, при?нял его своим учеником и стал обучать его «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с
комментариями Мадхвачарьи. Адвайта Ачарья прослушал всю книгу и запомнил ее
с начала до конца. Все, кому стало об этом известно, удивлялись Его
порази?тельной памяти.

        Однажды Адвайта Ачарья, выслушав наставления Мадхавендры Пури,
обратился к
нему с вопросом: «Я искал любовь к Богу по всему миру, но не видел, чтобы
люди проявляли ее. Будь так добр, скажи мне, может ли живое существо
проявлять такую любовь? Я вижу повсюду лишь признаки Кали-юги: никто не
повторяет святые имена Криш?ны и никто не любит Господа. Возможно ли сделать
так, чтобы люди все же обрели эту любовь?» «Я вижу, что Ты возвышенная душа,
— отвечал Мадхавендра Пури, — потому что заботишься о благополучии всех
живых существ». И Мадхавендра Пури рассказал Адвайте Ачарье, что Господь
появится в атом мире как Гауранга, и что только Он в силах дать преданное
служение всем живым существам. Затем Мадхавендра Пури прочел Адвайте Ачарье
стих из «Ананта-самхиты», в котором говорится о явлении в этот мир Господа
Чайтаньи. Услышав этот стих, Адвайта Ача?рья очень воодушевился. Мадхавендра
Пури также прочи?тал Ему другие стихи, в которых говорилось о том, что
Господь явится в Навадвипе и будет распространять лю?бовь к Богу падшим
душам этого века. Услышав эти стихи, Адвайта Ачарья стал повторять имя
Гауранга, и не мог остановиться в течение трех часов. Потом Он сказал, что
готов нарушить даже ведические предписания для того, чтобы получить
возможность встретиться с Господом Чайтаньей и обрести прибежище у Его
лотосных стоп.

        Порой может показаться, что поведение преданных, чье служение Господу
спонтанно, противоречит ведическим предписаниям. Например, Адвайта Ачарья
ради того, что?бы увидеть Господа Гаурангу, был готов нарушить ведичес?кие
предписания.

        Второй раз Мадхавендра Пури встретился с Адвайтой Ачарьей, когда зашел
в
Шантипур к Нему в гости, по пути в Джаганнатха Пури, куда он отправился за
сандаловой пастой для Гопала. Адвайта Ачарья помнил их первую встре?чу и
знал, насколько возвышенным преданным был Мадха?вендра Пури. Поэтому Он с
радостью принял его в Своем доме и попросил дать Ему наставления.

        Мадхавендра Пури посоветовал Адвайте Ачарьс нари?совать изображение
Шримати
Радхарани и поклоняться ему, чтобы служить Господу в настроении обитателей
Вриндавана. Он также сказал Адвайте Ачарье, что Ему следует же?ниться: «Ты
должен стать домохозяином. Женись, и пусть Твои потомки распространяют славу
преданного служения». «Но, поклоняясь Божествам дома, можно совершить
мно?жество оскорблений» — возразил Адвайта Ачарья. «Не бой?ся,—ответил
Мадхавендра Пури,—поклоняйся Божествам, как я Тебя учил, и никто из Твоих
потомков до четырнад?цатого колена не совершит ни одного оскорбления». Тогда
же Мадхавендра Пури дал Адвайте Ачарье посвящение в Харе Кришна маха-мантру.
Вскоре после этого Мадха?вендра Пури ушел из Шантипура, чтобы продолжить
свое путешествие в Джаганнатха Пури за сандаловой пастой для Гопала. Адвайта
Ачарья очень не хотел расставаться с ним.

        Он упал к его стопам и стал умолять его остаться, но Мад?хавендра Пури
объяснил Ему, что должен уйти, чтобы выполнить поручение, которое дал ему
Господь.

Текст 11
шрц-ишварапури-рупе анкура пушта хайла
алане чаитанйа-мали скандха упаджила

Следующим, в ком семя преданного служения проросло и дало плоды, был Ишвара
Пури. Стволом древа пре?данного служения стал Сам Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур пишет в
своей «Анубхашье»: «Шри Ишвара Пури жил в Кумара-хатте, в том месте, где
сейчас находится железнодорожная станция Камарахатта. Рядом с ней находится
также станция Халисахара Восточной же?лезнодорожной линии, начинающейся в
восточном районе Калькутты».

        Ишвара Пури родился в брахманической семье. Он был любимым учеником
Мадхавендры Пури. В конце «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» (Антья-лила, 8.28-31)
Кришнадас Кавирадж говорит:
ишвара-пури госани каре шри-пада севана
сва-хасте карена мала-мутради марджана
нирантapa кришна-нама карайа смарана
кришна-нама кришна-лила шунайа анукшана
тушта хана пури танре каила алингана
вара дила кришне томара ха-ука према-дхана
сей хойте ишвара-пури премера сагара

        «На склоне лет Мадхавендра Пури ослаб настолько, что не мог ходить, и
Ишвара Пури преданно служил ему, убирая за ним мочу и испражнения. Постоянно
повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру и помогая Мадхавсндре Пури по?мнить об
играх Господа Кришны, Ишвара Пурн служил своему духовному учителю лучше
других его учеников. Поэтому Мадхавендра Пури был очень доволен им и
благо?словил его, сказав: «Сынок, я могу лишь молить Кришну, чтобы Он пролил
на тебя Свою милость». Так Ишвара Пури по милости своего духовного учителя,
Шри Мадхавендры Пури, стал великим преданным в океане любви к Верхов?ному
Господу». Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит в «Гурв-аштаке»: йасйа
прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасйапрасадан на гантих куто 'пи —«Кришна дару?ет
Свои благословения по милости духовного учителя. Без милости духовного
учителя духовное продвижение невоз?можно». На примере Ишвары Пури можно
видеть, как по милости духовного учителя преданный достигает совершен-ства.
Верховный Господь всегда защищает вайшнава, и если в старости вайшнав
становится немощен, то для учеников это дает возможность служить ему. Ишвара
Пури удовлет?ворил своего духовного учителя служением, и по его мило?сти
стал настолько возвышенным преданным, что Сам Гос?подь Чайтанья Махапрабху
принял его Своим духовным учителем.

        Шрила Ишвара Пури был духовным учителем Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
Незадолго
до их встречи Ишвара Пури побывал в Навадвипе, где несколько месяцев прожил
в доме Гопинатхи Ачарьи. Тогда-то Господь Чайтанья и познакомился с ним.
Известно, что Ишвара Пури служил Господу, читая Ему свою книгу
«Кришна-лиламрита». Об атом рассказано в «Чайтанья-Бхагавате» (Ади-кханда, 11).

----------


## Viktoriya

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой помочь. Одному из учеников Гуру Махараджа сейчас очень плохо, он практически ушел из ИСКОН, у него опустились руки, подробности даже не хочу рассказывать. Как вы думаете, возможно ли обратиться с просьбой к Е.С. Ниранджане Свами с просьбой написать своему ученику, который много лет смиренно следовал Его наставлениям, несколько слов поддержки и наставлений. Я очень верю, что это поможет нам не потерять удивительного преданного.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это не просто "можно", но совершенно необходимо сделать. Поддержать ученика в трудную минуту - прямая обязанность Учителя. Если есть контакты Махараджа обязательно напишите ему об этом.

----------


## Viktoriya

Враджендра Кумар Прабху, спасибо большое Вам за ответ!
У меня координат Махараджа нет, но я думаю, что на Его сайте все найду. Единственная просьба, если есть какие-то стандартные фразы для обращения (я на англ. писем Учителю никогда не писала), очень прошу поделиться.

Примите мои поклоны!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Viktoriya

Дорогие преданные, на сайте Махаражда контактов нет. Если кто-то может скинуть имейл мне в личку (Ниранджана Свами или кого-то из Его помощников) , буду очень-очень признательна. Очень хочется помочь человеку.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Стандартное обращение в начале письма.
Please accept my humble obeisances. All glories to Srila Prabhupada!

----------


## Viktoriya

Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны! Спасибо вам!

----------


## Danil

Запись из блога Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами от 9 апреля -- http://nrs.iskconboston.org/ru/node/3439:

"*Пожалуйста, помолитесь сегодня за Ладвамши Прабху*



Преданные из Украины знают моего духовного брата, Ладвамши Прабху, который живёт в Киеве уже почти восемь лет. Для тех из вас, кто его не знает: мы с Ладвамши Прабху вместе выросли в сознании Кришны. Мы вместе служили в храме в Бостоне около 37 лет назад, когда я присоединился в 1974 году. Мы вместе распространяли книги в путешествующей группе санкиртаны в середине 1970х, и за 37 лет, что я его знаю, мы с ним разделили друг с другом множество прекрасных моментов.

Сегодня, 9 апреля 2011 года, Ладвамши перевозят из госпиталя в Агре в больницу Бхактиведанты. Для него это будет трудное путешествие, но все едины в том, что для него это будет самое лучшее: находиться там, где ему смогут обеспечить полный уход в его нынешнем состоянии.

Кратко говоря, Ладвамши Прабху начал проходить курс диализа в Агре. На данный момент мне сложно узнать точную причину его нынешнего состояния. Мне сказали, что врачи в Агре считают, что он подхватил что-то в Индии (упоминался брюшной тиф), и что его почки работали приблизительно на 30%.

Всё ещё очень сложно сказать, является ли его нынешнее состояние опасным для жизни, или нет. Мне ещё не сказали полный диагноз, по-видимому, потому, что у врачей его ещё нет. Его возили по трём больницам, прежде чем смогли определить хотя бы то, что его почки не работают.

Пожалуйста, помолитесь сегодня за Ладвамши и благословите его твёрдо держаться за лотосные стопы Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундары в это непростое время.

Харе Кршна"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Baltic Festival - Niranjana Swami - Lecture__Initiations and Yajna__1.08.10.mp4

----------


## Aniruddha das

Sannyasa Initiation Lectures - Radhanath Swami and Niranjana Swami__3.07.10_Moscow.mp4

----------


## Viktoriya

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Скажите пожалуйста, много ли есть книг Ниранджаны Свами, помимо опубликованных писем ученикам и опубликованных лекций? Очень хотелось бы почитать именно книги.   

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Danil

Запись из блога Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами от 17 мая -- http://nrs.iskconboston.org/ru/node/3666:

"*Цитата о молитве*

Это — прекрасная цитата Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, по которой я читал лекцию в Кишинёве два дня назад:

«3. Как нам следует воззывать к Верховному Господу?

Шри Гаурасундара учил нас, что для того, чтобы повторять святые имена Господа, мы должны стать ниже соломы, лежащей на дороге. Пока мы не начнём считать себя незначительными, мы не сможем попросить другого о помощи. Лишь когда мы молим другого о помощи, мы считаем себя по-настоящему беспомощными. В таком состоянии сознания мы думаем, что без посторонней помощи мы ни на что неспособны. Мы будем чувствовать, что невозможно в одиночку сделать то, что нужно делать впятером.

Шри Гаурасундара дал нам наставление повторять имена Господа. Мы узнали об этом от нашего духовного учителя. Повторять имена Господа означает принимать Его помощь. Но если во время воспевания мы считаем Его своим слугой, или ожидаем, что Он сделает за нас нашу работу, то и речи не может быть о том, что мы живём в соответствии с принципом «я - ниже соломы, лежащей на дороге».

Внешнее проявление смирения необязательно является истинным смирением, это обман. Наш зов не достигнет Господа, если мы зовём Его как господин зовёт своих слуг. Он — верховный независимый, и не подчиняется никому. Пока мы не трансформируем наше ложное эго и не станем искренне смиренными, наши молитвы не достигнут независимого Верховного Господа.

И ещё: Мы должны помнить, что если мы смиренно повторяем имя Господа, но не станем терпеливыми, наше воспевание останется несовершенным. Если мы выражаем своё нетерпение в виде жажды обладания определёнными объектами, то наше положение противоположно принципу смирения. Если у нас есть полная вера в то, что Верховный Господь — Абсолютная Истина, и что повторяя Его имена, мы ни в чём не будем нуждаться, - это означает, что у нас есть запас терпения. Как только мы становимся жадными и пытаемся выставить напоказ своё нетерпение или свои способности, мы не сможем должным образом воззвать к Верховному Господу.

Часто мы думаем, что мы оказываем Господу услугу, предлагая Ему молитвы — что мы могли заняться чем-нибудь другим вместо повторения имени Господа. Подобное умонастроение — пример недостатка терпения. Нам нужен кто-то, кто защитит нас от такого умонастроения, кто поможет нам стать ниже соломы, лежащей на дороге. Нам несомненно нужно принять прибежище у того, кто освободит нас от греховных мотивов. Шрила Нароттама Тхакур говорит: «Господь Кришна не отвергает тех, кто поклоняется Ему под покровительством духовного учителя. Остальные же просто бесполезно умирают»."

----------


## Viktoriya

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, ЕС Ниранджана Свами сейчас принимает учеников?

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nikunja Nivasini d.d.

Да, принимает

----------


## Danil

Запись из блога Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами от 30 августа 2011 года  -- http://nrs.iskconboston.org/ru/node/4140:

"*Моя встреча с Рохини Сутой Прабху*

Когда в этом году в Маяпуре я встретился с Рохини Сутой Прабху, он показал мне фотографии прекрасных Божеств, которым он поклоняется дома. Увидев Их, я понял, что обязан получить Их даршан. Перед тем, как мы закончили почтение прасада, я предложил Рохини Суте Прабху, что как-нибудь приеду к нему в Цюрих. Когда он с радостью принял моё предложение, я ещё больше укрепился в решении запланировать визит на этот год.

К сожалению, до этой встречи в Маяпуре мы не виделись почти десять лет. Наши пути часто пересекались в России и Индии, но так как в последние десять лет он стал меньше путешествовать, и я также прекратил активно путешествовать почти на пять лет, наши пути не пересекались. Однако, как и прежде, я стремился к общению с ним.

Пробегаясь в июне по своему расписанию, я решил, что пятница, 26 августа, - лучший день, чтобы остановиться в Цюрихе по пути в Германию на Киртана-мелу. Мой самолёт до Дюссельдорфа вылетел из Киева в 15:40, там я должен был сделать пересадку до Цюриха. К сожалению, сильные грозы в Германии задержали мой отлёт из Дюссельдорфа. Когда в 20:00 я приземлился в Цюрихе, Рохини Сута Прабху был там и ждал меня. Мы радостно заключили друг друга в объятия, и направились к нему домой, где нас ждал простой ужин из супа, салата и чапати, которым я полностью насытился. Хотя наш совместный вечер стал короче из-за моего позднего прибытия, на следующий день мне не нужно было делать почти ничего помимо общения с Рохинисутой Прабху и Гауранга Прией деви даси.

По милости Кришны в субботу у нас была возможность наверстать упущенное за последние десять лет. Хотя вечером у меня была назначена телефонная конференция, оставшийся день мы провели в разговорах, прогулках, воспевании, почтении прасада и обсуждении философии. По рекомендации Гауранга Прии мы с Рохини Сутой Прабху сходили на термальные воды, расположенные неподалёку, чтобы я мог воспользоваться преимуществами минеральных источников для уменьшения болей в спине, которые, к несчастью, значительно усилились в последние пару недель.

После термальных вод мы посетили находящийся неподалёку Виттенген и небольшую деревню, где вырос Рохини Сута Прабху. Мы прогуливались по окрестностям, и Рохини Сута Прабху показал мне дом, в котором он вырос, небольшую школу, в которую он ходил, и даже дом, в который он бегал играть с другом. Это был сокровенный личный день с хорошим другом. Было настолько здорово вновь общаться с ним, что я стал умолять его подумать о том, чтобы приехать на украинский фестиваль в этом году. Он извинился и сказал, что за такой короткий срок сделать это будет затруднительно, но сказал, что определённо постарается приехать в следующем году.

В ночь перед отъездом я решил снять видео даршан Шри Шри Кришна Баларамы, Судамы, Шридамы, Шри Шри Радха Гопинатхи, Гаура Нитай, Вриндадеви, Шадбхуджи и Шрилы Прабхупады. Качество видео оставляет желать лучшего, но я всё же решил поделиться им с вами.

Харе Кршна"

----------


## Danil

Запись из блога Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами от 16 сентября 2011 года  -- http://nrs.iskconboston.org/?q=node/4170:

"*Мысли о фестивале Бхакти-Сангама*

Хотя я всё ещё очень занят встречами после фестиваля, я хотел бы выделить немного времени, чтобы публично выразить свою признательность всем тяжело трудившимся преданным, которые добровольно приняли участие в «закулисном» служении во время фестиваля «Бхакти-Сангама 2011».

Когда я прогуливался по территории фестиваля, а также по местам, выделенным для почётных гостей, я был восхищён тем, сколько преданных добровольно вызвались бескорыстно служить во множестве различных департаментов фестиваля «Бхакти-Сангама». Как мне сказали, в этом году на фестиваль приехало около 6000 преданных, и буквально сотни и сотни из приехавших также были добровольными слугами фестиваля!

Все без исключения старшие Вайшнавы, с которыми я общался (а я общался со многими), говорили мне, что атмосфера этого фестиваля — за пределами их воображения. Многие говорили, что это - лучший фестиваль, который они когда-либо посещали. Они были так же как и я восхищены тем, сколько Вайшнавов счастливо служат другим Вайшнавам, сколько вдохновлённых преданных наполнены желанием слушать хари-катху, и сколько воодушевлённых преданных собираются вместе, чтобы с энтузиазмом петь имена Кришны по несколько часов каждый вечер.

Во всех больших начинаниях всегда будут изъяны. Но каждый год даёт нам ещё одну возможность стать лучше. Я бы просто хотел сказать «спасибо» всем преданным, которые год за годом продолжают превращать этот фестиваль «Бхакти-Сангама» в тот удивительный фестиваль, каким он стал сегодня, и я также хотел бы поблагодарить тех преданных, которые служили в организации фестиваля в этом году в первый раз. Я молюсь, чтобы те капли вдохновения, которые вы, надеюсь, обрели во время вайшнава-севы, вдохновили вас приехать служить в будущих фестивалях, чтобы всё больше и больше преданных могли приехать и ощутить удивительный вкус немотивированного преданного служения.

Харе Кршна"

----------


## Viktoriya

Харе Кришна!

Спасибо большое за публикацию отзыва об украинском фестивале. 
Кстати, подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько времени Ниранджане Свами читают пранаму до инициации? 

Заранее спасибо за ответ. 

ВС Виктория

----------


## Viktoriya

Дорогие преданные!

Может есть у кого-то фото Гуру Махараджа с Прабхупадой? Нигде не могу найти ((

----------


## Dimas

Sunday feast class in Kiev -- 23 June 2013



Бхагавад-гита как она есть 10.4-5

буддхир джнанам асаммохах
кшама сатйам дамах шамах
сукхам духкхам бхаво 'бхаво
бхайам чабхайам эва ча
ахимса самата туштис
тапо данам йашо 'йашах
бхаванти бхава бхутанам
матта эва притхаг-видхах

Word for word: 
буддхих — разум; джнанам — знание; асаммохах — свобода от сомнений; кшама — снисходительность; сатйам — правдивость; дамах — владение чувствами; шамах — способность обуздывать ум; сукхам — счастье; духкхам — горе; бхавах — рождение; абхавах — смерть; бхайам — страх; ча — также; абхайам — бесстрашие; эва — также; ча — и; ахимса — непричинение вреда; самата — уравновешенность; туштих — удовлетворенность; тапах — аскетичность; данам — щедрость; йашах — слава; айашах — бесславие; бхаванти — исходят; бхавах — качества; бхутанам — живых существ; маттах — от Меня; эва — безусловно; притхак-видхах — различные.

Translation: 
Разум, знание, свобода от сомнений и иллюзии, снисходительность, правдивость, способность обуздывать чувства и ум, счастье, горе, рождение и смерть, страх и бесстрашие, непричинение вреда, уравновешенность, удовлетворенность, аскетичность, щедрость, слава и бесславие - все эти разнообразные качества живых существ созданы Мной одним.

----------


## Dimas



----------


## Dimas

*HH Niranjana Swami -- Kirtan at the Baltic Summer Festival -- 22 July 2013*

----------


## Dimas

_Только слушание о Чистом Преданном Служении может дать Результат.
_

----------


## Aniruddha das

Молитва перед джапой (с) Е.С. Ниранджана Свами

"Я падший человек и критикую Вайшнавов. Мне трудно общаться с ними, потому что я постоянно ищу в них недостатки. Я знаю, что если так будет продолжаться и дальше, наступит такой день, когда Ты от меня отвернёшся.
Нет ничего хуже, чем лишиться общества преданных. Как я тогда буду жить? Я понимаю, что я падший. Я искренен с Тобой, мой Господь. Я поверяю Тебе свои мысл, пожалуйста, научи меня, как быть, как идти по пути преданного служения, как быть Вайшнавом.
Пожалуйста, войди в мое сердце и вырви с корнем греховные желания и привязанности. Защити меня пожалуйста и позволь мне всегда жить в обществе Твоих преданных. Помоги мне преодолеть препятствия, потому что сам без твоей милости, я не в силах с ними справиться.
Я не достоин стоять перед Тобой, я не достоин обращаться к Тебе с просьбами о помощи и ожидать, что Ты услышишь меня, но другой надежды у меня нет.
Я вручаю Тебе свою судьбу и полагаюсь на Тебя. Помоги мне, и если таково Твое желание, избавь меня от греховных желаний. 
Я знаю, что мне будет больно, иначе и быть не может – когда у тебя что-то отнимают, это всегда больно. Но если боль придет по Твоей милости, я буду счастлив. Так будь же милостив ко мне».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даршан с учениками. Москва, 09.05.2013.

Вопрос  (Матаджи): Вопрос не по документу. Можно?

Здесь поднимался вопрос про старших преданных. К сожалению, это довольно сейчас  распространенная ситуация. Это хорошо, что сейчас много молодых преданных,  очень энтузиастичных, которые берут на себя много служения. Я сейчас говорю не о себе, но я знаю преданных, которые чувствуют себя ненужными. Как вести себя такому старшему преданному, который почувствовал вот эту боль. На что ему опираться, что ему делать в этой ситуации?

Ответ Гуру Махараджа:

Если они чувствуют себя ненужными, то они должны вернуться к прописным истинам своей духовной жизни и понять, почему они чувствуют себя ненужными. Может они не смогут сразу влиться в структуру и планы местного Храма. Но они должны заглянуть в свое сердце и пересмотреть какие-то свои устои  и понять, почему они не вписываются. Потому что иногда преданные ожидают, что все остальные должны пойти сразу им навстречу и подстроить под них преданное служение и предоставить им такие условия служения, которые этот старший преданный ожидает. И он думает: "Я  буду служить только при таких условиях." Потом он думает:  "Почему мне никто не звонит, почему я чувствую себя  не нужным?..."

Поэтому они должны заглянуть в свои сердца и пересмотреть свое понимание служения. 

Гуру Махарадж приводит пример:

Матаджи Иша несколько месяцев назад ушла. Несколько дней назад преданные провели фестиваль в ее честь. Они записали на видео и я смотрел  с большим энтузиазмом. И каждый, без исключения преданный, кто бы ни говорил о ней на этой встрече, говорил о том, что она всегда, каким-то образом, ухитрялась  находить служение, всегда была занята в служении. Они рассказывали небольшие эпизоды, которые иллюстрировали ее способность находить всегда служение. 

И одна из историй была такова, что матаджи Иша приезжала в Храм, заходила в комнату пуджари, брала одежду Божеств, которую уже нельзя было использовать. Она брала эту одежду и из нее делала такие наборы для Преданного служения, как она их называла. Раздавала их преданным и объясняла, что можно делать из этих одежд Божеств, чтобы это пошло на пользу преданным в преданном служении, как можно этим маха-прасадом  пользоваться.
Другой преданный рассказывал, что, когда бы матаджи Иша приезжала в Храм, она сразу, с первой же секунды была готова делать любое служение, о котором ее бы не попросили. И она была при этом самой старшей преданной в Храме. Она имела такое горячее желание служить, что возможности служения у нее были безграничны всегда -  никогда не была без служения. 

Поэтому, как я уже говорил, мы должны пересмотреть свое понимание,  основы нашей духовной жизни. Повторение «Харе Кришна». О чем мы молимся, когда повторяем  Харе Кришна Мантру. Если мы искренне молимся о служении, то обнаружим безграничные возможности для  служения, и мы сразу почувствуем себя нужными.

 Но если мы думаем: «Нет, я профессиональный слуга и могу служить только в этой узкой профессиональной области». Если вы хотите так служить, то и окажетесь ненужными.

Но у матаджи Иши не было никаких препятствий в служении, она их все сносила своим желанием служить. Она учила своим примером. Она получала возможность безграничного служения.

Мне один преданный рассказал эту историю. Я забыл эту историю, потому что она меня касалась. Мы проводили программу в том городке, где жила матаджи Иша. Что делала матаджи Иша, она обычно рассылала приглашения на эту программу заблаговременно, приглашала жителей городка на программу. Затем приглашала меня и я ее проводил. Ей уже было за 70 лет. И она ездила на велосипеде по городу. И в этом городе жил преданный, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, которого звали Ангира дас. У него был салон красоты и программы проходили в этом салоне красоты.  Он был профессиональным парикмахером. И матаджи Иша не уставала ему  повторять: «Какой смысл в твоем салоне красоты, если ты здесь программы не проводишь ?». (Все смеются...) И у него не было на это аргументов и пришлось проводить все программы в его в салоне красоты. 

Вот она приглашала всех  в его салон красоты на программу и затем приглашала меня, я приезжал  и читал лекцию. Один преданный Сита Рам дас поделился воспоминанием об одной проводимой тогда программе. Сита Рам был тогда брахмачари и ездил со мной на программы как помощник. И когда мы проводили программу у Ангиры Прабху в салоне красоты, был разгар зимы. Один пожилой человек зашел на программу, у него были большие ботинки на ногах. По его лицу было понятно, что он не намеревается снимать ботинки, собирается быть в них на программе, т.к. их снимать было сложно. И матаджи Иша сказала: «Можно вам помочь снять ботинки?» И он сказал: «Да, конечно, если хотите, можете». Она опустилась на коленки, чтобы их снять ботинки и уперлась этим ботинком себе в живот. А ботинки были в снегу и в грязи. А человек этот сидел в кресле, а она стягивала с него ботинок. Она тянула к себе этот ботинок и вся была в грязи. Она сняла один ботинок, потом таким же образом сняла другой. И Сита Рам не мог поверить своим глазам, что эта пожилая матаджи помогала человеку, который впервые пришел на программу, и при этом она вся испачкалась в грязи. А она при этом была счастлива, потому что это было служение. Сита Рам посмотрел на меня и развел руками в недоумении. И мой ответ на его недоумение был: «Лила». (смех). Это его успокоило сразу. Полностью успокоило – «Лила».Вот такую историю он рассказал мне. Есть много  других удивительных историй.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Е.С. Ниранджана Свами - "Если человек является членом движения сознания Кришны и при этом думает, что его деятельность отдельна от миссии распространения книг, - он не осознал свое членство. Марафон Прабхупады - это то время в году, которое предназначено для того, чтобы напомнить каждому, что означает быть членом движения сознания Кришны." http://www.niranjanaswami.net/ru/quote_nrs

----------


## Aniruddha das

10.01.1998 Днепропетровск, ответы на вопросы.

Вопрос: Каков критерий принятия правильного решения в нашем обусловленном состоянии?

Ответ Шрилы Ниранджана Свами : Конечно, должен быть какой-то критерий, определяющий, что правильно,
а что нет. Для этого у нас есть разум, который различает правильное и неправильное. Он должен быть выше ума, поскольку ум все время думает только о наслаждении чувств. Разум должен отличать то, что подсказывает ум, от того, что на самом деле нужно делать. Если наш разум недостаточно силен, ум будет всегда побеждать. 

Поэтому Кришна говорит, что для того, кто управляет своим умом, ум является лучшим другом. А для того, кто не справляется с ним, ум становится злейшим врагом. Почему это наш злейший враг? Потому что он может
победить нас. Нам придется следовать приказам своего ума и страдать от последствий таких приказов. Поэтому нужно иметь сильный разум, чтобы различать приказы ума и высшее повеление, потому что всегда есть указания, которые превосходят побуждения ума.

Итак, наш критерий оценки  - это определенные стандарты, которые мы применяем для всей своей деятельности. Это гуру, шастра и садху. Таким должен быть наш критерий. Мы не общаемся непосредственно с
Господом, со Сверхдушой в сердце. Тот, кто напрямую общается с Господом в сердце, получает все указания от Господа и просто подчиняется высшей воле. Но у нас нет таких близких отношений, и нужно применять разум, чтобы проводить различие на основе этих критериев - наставлений духовного учителя, шастр и садху, святых
людей. Другими словами, мы должны опираться на эти наставления и не слишком доверять своему уму.

Конечно, человек может сказать: "Я использую тот же самый ум, когда пытаюсь различать." Но мы делаем это без помощи ума. Нужно применять разум, который выше, чем ум. Поэтому мы всегда должны различать на основе высших указаний. Ум всегда будет подсказывать нам критерий наслаждения. Он всегда говорит, что хорошо для меня. Такова работа ума - нашептывать мысли о наслаждении чувств. Но мы при принятии решений должны всегда основываться на этих критериях. 

Конечно, можно сделать и так, как сделал Арджуна. Он просто спросил. Мы можем сказать: "Я не знаю, кого спрашивать." Да, Прабхупада говорит об этом прямо в комментарии к Бхагавад-Гите. Он говорит, что Арджуна мог спросить у Кришны, который был там, рядом с ним, и потому у него не было таких проблем. Арджуне было очень просто. Но как же быть мне? У меня нет Кришны под боком. Поэтому, мы можем спросить у духовного учителя. Спрашивая духовного учителя, нужно быть
осторожным, потому что иногда, когда задавая вопрос, мы уже имеем свой ответ, и спрашиваем так, чтобы получить желаемый ответ. 

Но духовный учитель знает, что нам нужно услышать. Иногда он скажет не то, что мы хотели бы. И что в таком случае сразу же происходит? Ум начинает протестовать: "Не слушай! Это неправильный ответ. Надо задать вопрос немного по-другому, чтобы получить тот ответ, который
тебе нужен? Слушайся меня. Я лучше тебя знаю, как задавать вопросы. Попробуй еще раз!" Таков наш ум! Он возражает. Поэтому, задавая вопрос, мы должны
действительно хотеть услышать ответ. Таков критерий. 

Нам нужно увидеть, что делает ум и что такое высшее указание. Высшее указание приводит к возражениям со стороны ума. Поэтому, если у нас есть вера, мы должны постараться победить ум при помощи высшего указания. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что пока мы все еще обусловлены, нужно основывать свой разум на наставлениях Духовного Учителя. Именно так мы очистим разум.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Ниранджана Свами: "Как избавиться от критического настроения"
6 октября 2001, Дивноморск

Ученик: Как бороться с критическим умонастроением? Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорит, что мы должны стегать свой ум утром и вечером, но на практике мы видим, что после этого ум становится еще более критичным. Как преодолеть это критическое умонастроение?

 Гуру Махарадж: Мы говорили об этом в Липецке, и ты был там. Не так ли?

Ученик: Хотелось бы услышать об этом еще раз, чтобы как следует запомнить.

Гуру Махарадж: Почему? Ты хочешь таким образом отстегать свой ум?

Ученик: Да, наверное.

Гуру Махарадж: Прежде всего, нам следует понять, в чем причина критического умонастроения. Она – в гордости и зависти. Мы гордимся своим материальным положением и смотрим на других свысока, завидуем тем, кто более успешен. Также мы пытаемся искать ошибки у других, чтобы повысить собственное самомнение и вызвать признание окружающих. Чем больше ошибок мы видим у других людей, тем лучше наше отношение к себе. Так укрепляется ложное эго – иногда на тонком уровне, иногда – на не тонком. Стремление находить ошибки называется хридая даурбалья, или слабость сердца. Это анартха, которая создает препятствия нашему продвижению на пути преданного служения. До тех пор, пока подобные анартхи сохраняются в сердце, духовное продвижение практически невозможно. Повторяя святые имена и общаясь с преданными, нам будет сложно ощутить истинный вкус практики сознания Кришны. Выискивая ошибки у других, мы не почувствуем сладость святого имени.

Или может быть так. Мы думаем про себя: «Только посмотрите, как я наслаждаюсь святым именем Господа». Очевидно, что мы не погружаемся в святое имя, а думаем о том, как смотримся перед другими людьми. Нам нужно понять истинную причину критического умонастроения. Чтобы вырвать эту анартху с корнем, надо знать о причинах ее возникновения.

 На протяжении последних нескольких месяцев я много говорил о повторении святых имен Господа. Я объяснял, насколько важно понять, что невозможно освободиться от анартх в сердце только собственными усилиями. Желание критиковать – это анартха. Можно сказать себе: «Ах, я перестану везде выискивать несовершенства». Но если вы попробуете это сделать собственными усилиями, то скоро обнаружите, что у вас ничего не получается, и желание критиковать не исчезает. Теперь мы знаем, о чем молиться Кришне. Без Кришны мы не сможем избавиться от анартх. Кришна уничтожит анартхи, если преданный воспевает святые имена в правильном умонастроении. Тот, кто осознает, что у него в сердце есть анартхи, будет находиться в настроении почтения. Повторяя, он станет молиться Кришне: «Прошу, убери, пожалуйста, анартхи из моего сердца». Такой преданный искренне раскаивается: «Я всегда ищу недостатки в других, поэтому я очень низкий человек. Я настолько падший, что если Ты, Господь, мне не поможешь, у меня нет никакой надежды». Искренний преданный должен в действительности осознать эти слова. Или хотя бы постараться это сделать. Необходимо развивать такое умонастроение: «Как я могу быть гордым, ведь я выискиваю недостатки в других. Чем тут можно гордиться?»

 Гордыня – умонастроение, противоположное вайшнавскому. Вайшнав всегда ищет в других людях только хорошие качества. Поэтому гордецу нужно молиться так: «Я ищу недостатки и в то же время испытываю гордость. Я очень падший. Только Ты можешь освободить меня от такого умонастроения, Кришна». Он должен стать и молиться перед Божеством: «Вот мои анартхи. Я признаю их перед Тобой». Один из видов молитв называется «даиньябодхика». Даиньябодхика означает, что нужно стать перед Божеством и рассказать Ему о своей ничтожности.

Рупа Госвами описывает различные виды молитвы. Они выделены в категорию «вигьяпти». Вигьяпти – это духовная просьба.

Одна из них называется сампрартха-натмика. Это молитва о помощи в продвижении в преданном служении. Другая – даинья-абодхика. Мы приходим и открываем свой ум Божеству. Не надо думать, что предлагать собственные молитвы неправильно. Конечно, лучше сначала предложить Божеству молитвы ачарьев. Но можно предлагать и свои собственные молитвы. Например, такие: «Я очень низкий человек. Я выискиваю недостатки у вайшнавов. Мне очень трудно быть с преданными, потому что я постоянно нахожу у них несовершенства. Я знаю, что если буду так продолжать, то, в конце концов, Ты выгонишь меня. Но я не могу представить себе более ужасного положения, чем быть изгнанным из общества вайшнавов. Как я смогу жить без них? О Господь, я очень падший человек, открываю Тебе свой ум. Я открываю Тебе свое сердце. Дай мне, пожалуйста, наставления. Научи меня преданному служению. Научи меня, как стать вайшнавом. Очень прошу, загляни в самую глубину моего сердца и вырви с корнем все греховные привязанности. Прошу, защити меня, чтобы я смог всегда быть в обществе Твоих преданных. Прошу, помоги мне преодолеть эти препятствия. Я никогда ничего не смогу сделать собственными усилиями. Только по Твоей милости возможно преодолеть препятствия в духовной жизни. Пусть я даже не заслуживаю права просить у Тебя о помощи, и все же я обращаюсь к Тебе, ибо у меня нет другой надежды. Если же я не приду к Тебе раскрыть свое сердце и взывать о помощи преодолеть эти препятствия, то в моей жизни не останется никакой надежды на возможность идти по пути преданного служения. Поэтому я предаюсь Твоей воле. Мой Господь, помоги мне преодолеть все эти преграды, пожалуйста, ну, пожалуйста, войди в мое сердце и вырви из него греховные желания. Я знаю, когда Ты делаешь это, человек испытывает боль, потому что от привязанностей очень больно избавляться. Но если эта боль будет проявлением Твоей милости, она станет моим счастьем. Поэтому будь милостив ко мне».

Так должен молиться преданный. Повторяй эту молитву каждое утро, например, перед джапой. Поставь себя в полную зависимость от святого имени. Зависеть – значит быть беспомощным, думая: «Я один не справлюсь со своими проблемами. У меня нет другой надежды». Только так мы преодолеем препятствия в преданном служении. Бхакти-йога – внутренний процесс. Это не показное шоу. Какое-то время можно внешне демонстрировать свою духовную продвинутось, но Кришна покажет, что у нас внутри, в нашем сердце, и даст нам понять, что это показное шоу Его не впечатляет. Его впечатляет то, что есть в нашем сердце. Поэтому нам нужно так молиться. Тогда повторение святых имен Господа даст свой результат. Кришна очень милостив. И самое милостивое воплощение – Его святое имя.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Пожалуйста, распространите эту информацию среди максимального количества учеников и последователей Е. С. Ниранджана Свами. Повесьте на досках объявлений в храмах. Вьяса Пуджа Е. С. Ниранджана свами переносится на май. Это произошло в связи с тем, что в Киеве происходят известные политические события, и в столицу согнали силовиков из всей Украины. Они заняли санаторий, в котором должна была проходить Вьяса Пуджа, а так же многие другие подобные места. В связи с тем, что в Киеве сейчас очень сложно найти доступное по цене жилье, Махарадж принял решение перенести Вьяса Пуджу на май. В ближайшие дни мы спланируем, в каких именно числах она пройдет и сообщим. Ваши слуги из оргкомитета Вьяса Пуджи.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О СЫРОЕДЕНИИ

Гуру Махарадж, у меня есть вопрос. 
У нас в храме сейчас половина брахмачари - сыроеды. Так как отдельной кухни Божеств, к своему стыду, мы еще не нажили, то Их Светлости вкушают все с общего стола - то, что готовят для преданных. И вот сейчас добрую половину блюд составляют так называемые сыроедческие. Когда это фрукты, салаты и окрошки, я с радостью несу все это Божествам. Но когда Им приносят СЫРУЮ гречку или другую крупу, я это предлагать категорически отказываюсь. Ни в одной шастре не указано, что Господу в образе арча-виграхи следует подавать СЫРЫЕ крупы. Сырое зерно (да и то - с гхи) принимает жертвенный огонь. Кришна перечисляет - листок, плод или воду - вот эти сырые продукты, я полагаю, Ему можно подавать в качестве обеда. Более того, согласно Панчаратре каши (даже сваренные) без гхи - это пища в гуне невежества. А тут они даже не сваренные! Я считаю, что преданные могут индивидуально следовать любым диетам, но не должны навязывать их Господу. 

Тем более, если речь идет не о домашних Божествах, а о главных Божествах храма. В общем, подавать такое на обед Господу, который пребывает в настроении царя (Джаганнатха), я отказываюсь и прошу поваров предлагать отдельно - изображению Панча-таттвы или чьим-нибудь домашним Божествам. Но все остальные пуджари предлагают и сырые крупы, потому что так велят им старшие. А когда я отказываюсь, это задевает поваров. Я пытаюсь в меру своих познаний и понимания объяснять, почему не стоит предлагать Божествам на обед сырые крупы, но кто я такая? Ценность представляет мнение по-настоящему авторитетного лица, старшего для всех нас. Уважаемый Гуру Махарадж, нам очень важно знать Ваше мнение на этот счет. Простите, что беспокою Вас, но этот вопрос касается не только меня.

Спасибо.

Ваша слуга, R деви даси

***************************************************

Дорогая R деви даси,
Прими, пожалуйста, мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Спасибо тебе за письмо, и спасибо за то, что спрашиваешь моего мнения, а не постановления Джи-би-си. Полагаю, тебе известно, что я думаю насчет того, когда у меня просят ответа как у представителя Джи-би-си. Когда люди не хотят следовать постановлениям, они находят тысячи предлогов, в том числе – толкуют цитаты и ссылки как им заблагорассудится, дабы оправдать свою точку зрения. Это выматывает, и я не хочу связываться со всем этим, если только нет в том совершенной необходимости.

Если бы я хотел, то, уверен, нашел бы приличное количество цитат, чтобы подтвердить свое мнение по данному вопросу. Но в таком случае люди, решительно настроенные поступать по-своему, тоже попытались бы найти ссылки и цитаты в поддержку своей точки зрения.

Я предпочитаю просто высказывать свое мнение, и был бы весьма признателен, если бы люди уважили его и посчитались с ним.

Мое мнение полностью совпадает с твоим. Если по причинам нездоровья преданные вынуждены питаться так, как ты описала, пусть сами предлагают такую пищу своему духовному учителю, чтобы лично извиниться перед ним за такие подношения. Они не должны ожидать, что за них это будет делать кто-то другой. Более того, они не должны называть эту пищу предложенной Божествам. Если они больны и для лечения вынуждены следовать сыроедческой диете, я не против. Но я считаю, что диетическую пищу предлагать храмовым Божествам не следует. Божествам нужно предлагать роскошную пищу, приготовленную на огне. Даже чапати, рис, дал, и, конечно, фрукты и овощи считаются сырой пищей. Сырая пища – это пища, приготовленная на воде. Насколько это возможно, Божествам следует предлагать роскошную, приготовленную на огне пищу, а это значит – пищу, приготовленную на гхи или сливочном масле. Лишь когда такой возможности нет или по сезону к данным [полноценным] блюдам можно добавлять вышеупомянутые сырые (фрукты, овощи и варенные на воде).

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой доброжелатель, Ниранджана Свами.

19.12.2013

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Да, между Духовным Учителем и учеником должна быть взаимность. Но, эта взаимность не проявляется внешне, тем образом, которым мы можем стараться ее получить. Духовный Учитель не обязан отвечать нам взаимностью так, как мы можем представлять себе это. Иногда мы можем иметь неправильные представления о том, в чем же заключается эта взаимность.

Но, мы должны понимать, что взаимность со стороны Духовного Учителя означает - что, поскольку он представляет Кришну, то взаимоотношения с ним находятся на том же уровне, что и наши взаимоотношения с Кришной. Это означает, что эта взаимность, которую испытывает человек, не проявляется как-то внешне, она проявляется в сердце. По мере того, как ученик начинает все глубже и глубже понимать свои взаимоотношения с Господом с помощью слушания наставлений Духовного Учителя, он начинает видеть, что это и есть та взаимность, которой ему отвечает Учитель....

----------


## Дамир

> Когда люди не хотят следовать постановлениям, они находят тысячи предлогов, в том числе – толкуют цитаты и ссылки как им заблагорассудится, дабы оправдать свою точку зрения. Это выматывает, и я не хочу связываться со всем этим, если только нет в том совершенной необходимости.
> Если бы я хотел, то, уверен, нашел бы приличное количество цитат, чтобы подтвердить свое мнение по данному вопросу. Но в таком случае люди, решительно настроенные поступать по-своему, тоже попытались бы найти ссылки и цитаты в поддержку своей точки зрения.


Ходжа Насреддин так же мыслил : 
*Истина или победа*
— Молла, пойдем быстрее! В чайхане собрались на диспут все мудрецы нашей страны! Неужели тебе не интересно посмотреть, кто победит в этом споре и кто знает истину?
— Что касается состязаний, то я предпочитаю петушиные бои или скачки, — ответил Насреддин. — В споре безрассудно спорящих не может родиться истина. Для этого им следовало бы прекратить любые диспуты — ведь истина говорит сама за себя. Но они ищут не истины, а лишь победы. Их спор будет разгораться все сильнее, и ни один из этих мудрецов не успокоится до тех пор, пока все остальные не будут повержены.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ситуация на Украине и планы на Вьяса Пуджу
Sat, 2014-03-01 10:18 -- Niranjana Swami

Сегодня после обеда между мной, Мадана-моханом дасом и Гаурапурнимой дасом состоялось трех-стороннee обсуждение с целью принять решение о целесообразности проведения Вьяса Пуджи на Украине в этом году.

Не вдаваясь в излишние подробности о текущей политической ситуации на Украине, что касается Вьяса Пуджи, то было решено, что ситуация в Киеве и особенно возможность использовать в мае помещения в Пуще Водице все также неясна. Преданные хотят сделать бронь, но по-прежнему нет возможности что-либо забронировать в Пуще Водице. Какие-то другие приемлемые помещения на это время недоступны.

Кроме того, прямо сейчас трудно предсказать, будет ли Киев достаточно благоприятным местом для проведения фестиваля в любом месте города, кроме храма. Было решено, что к концу мая ситуация может проясниться не только в Киеве, но также и в других городах, так как на данный момент всеобщие выборы запланированы на конец мая.

А пока, организаторы фестиваля займутся поиском возможного варианта проведения этого мероприятия в каком-нибудь другом городе, помимо Киева, но проводиться оно будет все равно только после конца мая.

Таким образом, на данный момент Вьяса Пуджа вновь откладывается. Мы решили установить крайний срок. Либо это мероприятие состоится где-то между 20 июня и 6 июля в одном из украинских городов, либо оно не состоится в этом году вообще. Окончательное решение будет принято в начале мая.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Кеша

Чудесный часовой киртан Ниранджана Свами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Киев,10 января 2015г.*

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я охвачен беспокойством о будущем нашего общества.

Я часто говорю одну вещь: всегда замечательно видеть, что в сознание Кришны приходят новые люди, но при этом прискорбно видеть, что старые преданные уходят. Также много раз я отмечал, что мы не можем говорить, что наше движение расширяется, т.к. новые люди приходят в него, но при этом старые преданные уходят.

Мне нелегко закрывать глаза на то, что есть старшие преданные, которые чувствуют себя неудовлетворенными в обществе преданных. Это беспокойство не покидает меня. Я не могу просто забыть об этом и думать, что этого не существует. Это жжет мое сердце. Поэтому я нахожу некоторое утешение, подчеркивая важность того, насколько преданным необходимо искренне ценить общество друг друга.

Я могу приезжать 1-2 раза в год и проводить здесь несколько дней, и пока я здесь, все хорошо. Но что происходит в жизни преданных, когда я уезжаю? Я чувствую необходимость оставить что-то после себя. Поэтому я всегда стараюсь дать те наставления, которые помогут преданным справляться со своими недостатками и анартхами, и которые дадут им возможность ценить общество преданных в мое отсутствие. Неправильно думать, что общение доступно только когда приезжает духовный учитель. Если я смогу оставить после себя то, что поможет преданным ценить друг друга, я считаю это важным вкладом, потому что это даст силы нашему движению, а также даст ему будущее.

Я не вечен, и мои духовные браться и сестры тоже. Какова наша надежда на то, что миссия Шрилы Прабхупады будет продолжаться на протяжении 10 000 лет, если мы не сможем передать нашим потомкам настроение признательности и благодарности по отношению друг к другу? Несомненно, в нашем движении есть признаки расширения. Приходит так много новых людей. Чудесно видеть это. Но я также думаю о том, как эти новые люди когда-то станут старыми преданными и как они смогут оставаться в обществе преданных. Это ведь будет происходить не только благодаря тому, что время от времени будет приезжать их духовный учитель. Чтобы у них была какая-то надежда на выживание, они должны быть способны также ценить общество тех преданных, рядом с которыми они находятся на регулярной основе. Новые люди также будут оценивать как сознание Кришны, так и это движение по тому, как все вы общаетесь друг с другом. И особенно они будут наблюдать за тем, как старые преданные общаются между собой.

Пребывание в обществе преданных будет подвергаться проверке временем. Время проверит всех нас. Иногда, для того чтобы сохранять Свой сад цветущим, Кришна также должен выпалывать сорняки. Другими словами, когда мы видим, как преданные уходят из движения, причиной этого может быть также и то, что Кришна пропалывает Свой сад. Поэтому мы все должны стараться стать ценными цветами в саду Кришны. Не создавайте своим поведением плохое впечатление о нашем движении и о его лидерах.

Примите миссию Шилы Прабхупады и научитесь отдавать себя этой миссии, помогая другим в сознании Кришны. Прабхупада хотел, чтобы все его последователи проповедовали и подавали хороший пример. Поэтому я организовываю такие встречи с этими мыслями, т.к. для меня очень важно видеть и слышать, как вы связаны с обществом преданных. Это уменьшает мое беспокойство, потому что, если я чувствую, что у преданных нет связи с обществом вайшнавов, то в следующем году они, возможно, не будут сидеть в этой комнате.

Я замечаю не только тех, кого вижу в аудитории. Я также замечаю тех, кого не вижу. Если я кого-то не вижу, то всегда стараюсь выяснить, почему я их не вижу. Этому может быть какая-то веская причина. Тем не менее, смысл в том, что я хочу, чтобы все вы продолжали приезжать на эти фестивали год за годом. Я хочу видеть, что вы сильны, и что у вас хорошая связь с обществом преданных. Я чувствую, что это лучшее служение, которое я могу предложить всем вам именно сейчас, и прошу вас: пожалуйста, позвольте мне продолжать служить вам таким образом. Хорошо? Спасибо.

Е.С.Ниранджана Свами, встреча с учениками, Балтийский фестиваль, 22 июля 2012

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Одно дело — представить людям новый путь к сознанию Кришны. Но куда мы собираемся их вести, когда они придут? Мы должны вести их по пути предыдущих махаджан, а не по новоиспеченному пути, думая при этом, что новый путь - это приемлемые нормы. Это значит, что мы должны на своем собственном примере показывать - что это за путь махаджан. Если мы не будем учить и показывать на собственном примере, что это за путь махаджан, мы, возможно, и изобретем способ как привести других к сознанию Кришны, но возможно мы приведем их к... Часто я привожу один пример. Это называется «принцип моста» (косвенная проповедь — прим. редактора). Они строят мост и полностью заняты этим мостом. Все свои деньги и все, что у них есть, они вкладывают в этот мост и просто думают: «А почему бы просто не остаться жить на этом мосту? Зачем переходить на другую сторону? Почему бы просто не поселиться на мосту и всех остальных тоже привести на этот мост? Но цель моста в том, чтобы перевести всех на другую сторону. Но если вы не покажете им другую сторону, тогда в чем ценность такой «мостовой проповеди», если нет другого берега? Другой берег - это чистое бхакти. Значит, я должен быть занят в чистом бхакти. Если я всех поведу за собой и скажу: «Вот это мой мост». Но если я не занят в чистом бхакти, тогда я буду мешать всем остальным сойти с моста на другой берег. Значит, на самом деле я никого никуда не привожу. Поэтому я должен следовать чистому бхакти. Или, по крайней мере, я должен привести людей к тем, кто следует чистому бхакти, чтобы они могли довести до берега по другую сторону моста. Но сложность в том, что людей так захватывает их новый путь, их новый способ презентации, что они думают: «Ну, вот оно! Вот он новый путь. Давайте останемся здесь и будем довольствоваться этим и забудем о том, что там на другом берегу».
25.03.2014 Чоупатти, «Верность парампаре», Ниранджана Свами.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*«Я ХОЧУ ПОЛОЖИТЬ КОНЕЦ ЭТОМУ ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНОМУ ЯВЛЕНИЮ!»

ВОПРОС:* В нашем храме женщины не занимаются активной проповедью новичкам. Поэтому молодым девушкам, которые присоединяются к Движению, проповедуют брахмачари и неженатые преданные-прихожане среднего возраста. Это, конечно, нехорошо, и руководители храма, а также старшие преданные ругают их за это. Стоит ли руководителям быть строже в этом отношении или в таких случаях следует пойти на уступки, учитывая, что женщин-проповедников не хватает? Позволительно ли мужчинам проповедовать девушкам?

*ОТВЕТ:* В Киеве на семинаре кураторов эту тему затерли до дыр. Я намеренно пригласил семейную пару вести этот семинар, а не взялся за него сам именно потому, что не хотел, чтобы санньяси или брахмачари брали бразды правления в свои руки. Это задача для грихастх. Каждый, кто был на киевском семинаре кураторов, должен был уяснить себе: чтобы у нашего Движения было будущее, нам нужен надежный, устойчивый грихастха-ашрам.

Помощь, которую могут оказать настоящие грихастхи общине, неоценима. В Радха-Гопинатха Мандире таких старших преданных-грихастх много, Шридам и Кишори отнюдь не составляют исключения. Муж и жена там проповедуют вместе, показывают пример, как должен жить домохозяин, и какими должны быть правильные отношения между мужчинами и женщинами.

Участники семинара кураторов стали сомневаться в том, что правила, которые приняты в Радха-Гопинатха Мандире и являющиеся традиционной частью индийской культуры, смогут прижиться у нас. Шридам и Кишори с этим не согласились. О Бомбее можно с полным правом сказать, что в мире трудно найти другой настолько же морально разложившийся город. Не надо пенять на традиции, оправдывая свое нежелание строго ограничивать общение мужчин и женщин.

Раз уж вы задали этот вопрос, я, пожалуй, воспользуюсь случаем и выскажу все, что думаю по этому поводу, не смягчая выражений. Буду честен и откровенен: мне тошно видеть, как в СНГ порой ведут себя мужчины и женщины. Все: и преданные, и непреданные, хотя преданных это касается в меньшей степени.

Это ужасно! Особенно эта неприличная манера общаться бросается в глаза на фестивалях. Брахмачари в шафрановых одеждах уединяются с женщинами и ведут с ними беседы. Я ждал подходящего случая, чтобы заговорить на эту тему, но решил начать разговор о кураторской системе на более оптимистичной ноте. Я нарочно привез с собой Шридама и Кишори, чтобы показать вам, как нужно себя вести, прежде чем объяснять, как нельзя. С этой же целью я пригласил сто пятьдесят преданных на семинар и попросил распространить преданным диск с записью этого семинара. С этой целью я намерен проводить такие семинары ежегодно. С этой целью я говорю о том, как должны правильно общаться мужчины и женщины, в каждом городе, который посещаю — я хочу, наконец, положить конец этому отвратительному явлению.

Вы видели пример, достойный подражания, — видели как гриxacтхи должны проповедовать, вам объяснили, что для семейных людей проповедовать и подавать хороший пример очень важно. Без настоящих грихастх, которые проповедуют и берут на себя заботу о других преданных, наша проповедь много потеряет. Скажу больше: если наши брахмачари или неженатые мужчины будут и дальше брать под крыло девушек, как они это делают сейчас, — дурной пример заразителен, — мы скатимся по наклонной плоскости.

В Индии люди возмущаются поведением преданных. В Майяпуре, например, преданных из разных гаудия-матхов шокирует, когда они видят, как общаются мужчины и женщины ИСККОН. Бомбей другое дело, там можно увидеть и не такое, но в святой дхаме, во Вриндаване, например, люди просто перестают нам доверять. Жители Вриндавана не признают ИСККОН - не могут. Они видят, что наши преданные, женщины и мужчины, проводят время вместе, а также видят, как ведут себя незамужние женщины. Женщины должны находиться под опекой, но они видят, что в нашем Движении их опекают холостяки. Это смехотворно, нелепо, это ни в какие ворота не лезет. Чтобы заботиться о женщинах в соответствии с правилами приличия, нашему Обществу нужны грихастхи. Муж и жена могут вместе опекать женщин. Холостяки опекать женщин не имеют права, равно как и незамужние женщины не имеют права опекать холостяков. Это задача для грихастх. В этом вся суть. Я собрал семинар кураторов в Киеве, чтобы такие грихастхи появились. Если их в Движении нет, взять эту задачу на себя некому. Это приводит к тому, что брахмачари принимаются проповедовать женщинам, потом те приходят в храм и привязываются к ним. «Брахмачари» делают их преданными, а потом на них женятся.

Еще раз повторю: куратор должен избрать определенный ашрам и неуклонно придерживаться предписанных для этого ашрама правил — таково требование, предъявляемое к нему. Брахмачари, в соответствии с ними, проповедуют мужчинам. Хочу, чтобы вы поняли: мы не фанатики. На улицах брахмачари могут проповедовать также и женщинам — проповедовать и приглашать их в храм. Но на этом их участие в проповеди женщинам завершается. Когда женщина переступает порог храма, ее должна взять под опеку или преданная, или семейная пара. В Радха-Гопинатха Мандире, и я об этом уже говорил, куратором для женщины становится жена, а муж всего лишь помогает ей. Даже если мужчина женат, он разговаривает с подопечной только через жену или иногда вместе с женой. В Радха-Гопинатха Мандире мужчина, разговаривающий с подопечной наедине — дело неслыханное. Поскольку они строго следуют этим правилам, атмосфера в храме очень чистая. Это невозможно, если преданных посещают мысли на манер: «О! Еще одна девушка в храм пришла! Надо поторопиться, чтобы первым ей попроповедовать». Девушка, в свою очередь, окидывает взором алтарную: «Интересно, кто из них не женат?» Такие мысли отравляют атмосферу храма, а та, в свою очередь, будоражит ум. Не всякий это осознает — когда в вечно взбудораженном уме одним беспокойством становится больше, можно и не заметить.

Повторю еще раз: куратор должен стойко придерживаться правил, предписанных для его ашрама — таково требование. Если его положение в брахмачари-ашраме или в грихастха-ашраме неопределенное, неустойчивое, он не может подавать пример другим и поэтому не может проповедовать. Если такой человек получает статус наставника, куратора, преданные будут думать, что плохой пример, который он показывает, на самом деле хороший. Таково мое мнение. Поначалу я не собирался излагать свою точку зрения так непреклонно, а пытался обратить ваше внимание на положительную сторону и объяснить, каким должен быть правильный пример. Тех из вас, кто был в Киеве, должно быть удивило, что сейчас я говорю о неправильном общении мужчин и женщин гораздо жестче, чем тогда. В той или иной мере эта проблема есть везде, в каждом храме, и я хочу объявить ей войну".

Из книги Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами "Забота о преданных".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> «Я ХОЧУ ПОЛОЖИТЬ КОНЕЦ ЭТОМУ ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНОМУ ЯВЛЕНИЮ!»
> 
> Из книги Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами "Забота о преданных".


Спасибо, как хорошо, что такую важнейшую тему начали активно обсуждать!

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Дорогой бхакта N!

Прими мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
У меня сложилось впечатление, что ты уже все решил, кроме того, на ком именно #11.2жениться. Надеюсь, пребывание в сознании Кришны тоже входит в твои планы, поскольку в письме ты не упомянул ни о духовной жизни, ни о тех обетах, которые дал мне во время инициации.
Я не осуждаю тебя, но было бы лучше, если бы мы смогли обсудить ситуацию, прежде чем ты окончательно утвердишься в планах возвращения к жизни материалиста. Брак никогда не решит твои или чьи-либо еще проблемы. Решить проблемы ты сможешь только став сознающим Кришну человеком. Правильно налаженная семейная жизнь вероятно поможет неустроенному в жизни  брахмачари обрести стабильность и стать ответственным. Однако если ты начнешь пренебрегать сознанием Кришны, в чем тогда разница между твоей работой для содержания семьи и трудом обычного материалиста? Для того чтобы вести праведную семейную жизнь, необходима огромная решимость. Именно она отличает грихастху от грихамедхи. В том случае, если ты станешь избегать общения со святыми и забросишь духовную практику, твоя решимость испарится как дым. Поэтому будет лучше, если ты дашь мне знать, какие шаги ты предпринял для того, чтобы сохранить свою духовную жизнь.
Надеюсь, мое письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой доброжелатель,
Ниранджана Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вот каким нектаром поделился Гирирадж Свами одним утром на своей страничке в Фейсбуке:

"Несколько дней назад мне написал письмо Ниранджана Свами, в котором он сказал: "Я медитирую на Шридхару Свами. Мне так не хватает его". 
И когда я попросил его рассказать мне о своей медитации больше, он ответил: "Честно говоря, я не могу полностью объяснить это. Он стал настолько невероятно дорог мне в Майапуре - то, как он любил своих духовных братьев, то, как он любил меня.

Одно из моих частых воспоминаний: Однажды вечером после заседаний Джи-Би-Си я послал ему записку. Обычно я приходил в его комнату, чтобы воспевать с ним и другими преданным после заседаний Джи-Би-Си. Но именно в этот вечер у меня ужасно болела голова, потому в записке я извинялся, что не приду из-за головной боли. По пути в свою комнату я стал думать: "Вот, я не собираюсь идти сегодня на вечерний киртан из-за какой-то головной боли, а там Шридхара Свами, чье состояние здоровья невозможно сравнить с моей маленькой головной болью, лежит на кровати и воспевает в киртане. Я решил повернуть и пойти на киртан.
Когда я вошёл в двери его комнаты, вся комната была переполненна воспевающими преданными. Шридхара Махарадж взглянул на меня, поднялся в кровати и пригласил меня пройти через толпу преданных и сесть на его кровати рядом с ним. Преданные подвинулись чтобы позволить мне пройти, я сел на кровать и он повернулся к своему личному слуге, Майапур дасу, и попросил его: "Подай мне пожалуйста Tiger Balm (Тигровый бальзам). Он стал массажировать мою голову этим бальзамом. Я не могу припомнить точно как долго он делал это, но это не были просто поглаживания, он массажировал энергетично, и довольно таки долго.
Вспоминая об этом я плачу каждый раз, как я плачу и сейчас, печатая об этом. Честно говоря, я плачу каждый раз когда вспоминаю Шридхара Махараджа, или говорю о нем. 
Он казался мне настолько бескорыстным другом, и я чувствовал что недостоин этого".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПОЧЕМУ ПРЕДАННЫЕ НЕ ИЗВИНЯЮТСЯ?

Я заметил, что есть один навык, который очень сложно дается преданным в нашем обществе, и я не могу понять почему так получается.
Преданные совершенно не склонны извинятся. Почему-то им это кажется слишком человеческим, слишком мирским - извиняться перед другими. Я не понимаю в чём сложность. Я до сих пор не понял почему преданным так сложно извиняться друг перед другом.
Иногда всвязи с этим я вспоминаю историю, которую рассказывал Шрила Прабхупада, про двух людей которые спорили до смерти. Один говорил, что лучше ножницы, а второй говорил, что нож. И вот они тонули и продолжали доказывать каждый своё. И точно также кто-то просто упирается и не собирается извиняться. Ничто не может побудить его извиниться. Ни при каких обстоятельствах он не собирается это делать. Ни за что. И я не могу понять почему.
Насколько я могу понять, наоборот, когда мы извиняемся, и вообще сама способность извиняться – это признак более возвышенного преданного. Иногда кто-то может думать: "Нет, я же должен быть более возвышенным преданным, а более возвышенные преданные не извиняются. Это он должен извиняться передо мной”. И я до сих пор не могу понять почему так происходит. Откуда берется этот страх, эта фобия перед тем, чтобы извиниться. На самом деле, мы боимся признать сами себе или хотя бы допустить, что я сделал или я сделала что-то не так. Нет, мы просто отказываемся это принять. Как я могу сделать что-то не так? Нет, я же знаю, что я прав.
И это очень интересно. Я не знаю почему эта тема пришла мне в голову, но это очень интересно. Сегодня. Я просматривал письма Шрилы Прабхупады. И в своих письмах Шрила Прабхупада 148 раз сказал: "простите меня пожалуйста" или "я извиняюсь". В своих письмах он извинялся по множеству поводов. Очень часто эти извинения были за то, что он не успел с ответом вовремя, то есть ответил не письмо очень поздно. В одном письме Шрила Прабхупада извинялся перед своей ученицей за то, что он сказал что-то её супругу, а тот переиначил слова Шрилы Прабхупады и в итоге очень грубо обошёлся с ней. И Прабхупада за это извинился.
Он ачарья. Кто-то может сказать: "Он же Гуру, как он может извиняться? Он не должен извиняться."
Но он извинялся. 148 раз. И это только в письмах. Я не знаю, что и сказать.

----------


## Алиса Лузгина

> ПОЧЕМУ ПРЕДАННЫЕ НЕ ИЗВИНЯЮТСЯ?
> 
> Я заметил, что есть один навык, который очень сложно дается преданным в нашем обществе, и я не могу понять почему так получается.
> Преданные совершенно не склонны извинятся. Почему-то им это кажется слишком человеческим, слишком мирским - извиняться перед другими. Я не понимаю в чём сложность. Я до сих пор не понял почему преданным так сложно извиняться друг перед другом.
> Иногда всвязи с этим я вспоминаю историю, которую рассказывал Шрила Прабхупада, про двух людей которые спорили до смерти. Один говорил, что лучше ножницы, а второй говорил, что нож. И вот они тонули и продолжали доказывать каждый своё. И точно также кто-то просто упирается и не собирается извиняться. Ничто не может побудить его извиниться. Ни при каких обстоятельствах он не собирается это делать. Ни за что. И я не могу понять почему.
> Насколько я могу понять, наоборот, когда мы извиняемся, и вообще сама способность извиняться – это признак более возвышенного преданного. Иногда кто-то может думать: "Нет, я же должен быть более возвышенным преданным, а более возвышенные преданные не извиняются. Это он должен извиняться передо мной”. И я до сих пор не могу понять почему так происходит. Откуда берется этот страх, эта фобия перед тем, чтобы извиниться. На самом деле, мы боимся признать сами себе или хотя бы допустить, что я сделал или я сделала что-то не так. Нет, мы просто отказываемся это принять. Как я могу сделать что-то не так? Нет, я же знаю, что я прав.
> И это очень интересно. Я не знаю почему эта тема пришла мне в голову, но это очень интересно. Сегодня. Я просматривал письма Шрилы Прабхупады. И в своих письмах Шрила Прабхупада 148 раз сказал: "простите меня пожалуйста" или "я извиняюсь". В своих письмах он извинялся по множеству поводов. Очень часто эти извинения были за то, что он не успел с ответом вовремя, то есть ответил не письмо очень поздно. В одном письме Шрила Прабхупада извинялся перед своей ученицей за то, что он сказал что-то её супругу, а тот переиначил слова Шрилы Прабхупады и в итоге очень грубо обошёлся с ней. И Прабхупада за это извинился.
> Он ачарья. Кто-то может сказать: "Он же Гуру, как он может извиняться? Он не должен извиняться."
> Но он извинялся. 148 раз. И это только в письмах. Я не знаю, что и сказать.


Вообще, конечно, ужасно, что приходится "верующим" объяснять такие элементарные вещи. Даже у приличных мирских людей проблем с этим нет. А есть вариант еще "шикарнее": человек извиняется, а потом... делает то же самое. Вот это вообще труба. Многие слишком воспарили над землей и забыли, что в первую очередь нужно стать людьми.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вообще, конечно, ужасно, что приходится "верующим" объяснять такие элементарные вещи.


В том то и дело, что "верующими", а не знающим. Признание своей вины или чувство ответственности за свои слова и дела - это признак гуны благости. Если человек такой ответственности не чувствует и не извиняется за ошибки, значит на него действуют гуны ниже благости. Все очень просто.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Время от времени я слышу от преданных, ослабленных плохим общением, чрезмерным наслаждением и иными слабостями до состояния, когда они уже не могут строго следовать всем принципам сознания Кришны, что они не общаются с устойчивыми преданными из-за страха оказаться отвергнутыми. Ниже я привожу часть ответа преданному, который поделился этим страхом со мной.
«Я понимаю, почему ты озабочен страхом быть отвергнутым. В мирском обществе люди очень часто отворачиваются от знакомых или друзей за то, что у них не получается оправдать их ожидания. Это распространено среди коллег, друзей, политиков, партнеров и даже родственников. Принимать и отвергать — это функция ума, руководимого личными амбициями, а это значит, что принимать и отвергать отношения свойственно тому, кто руководствуется таким умом. Но, как правило, преданные, даже те, кто не совсем созрели в своей духовной жизни, более сострадательны и добры, чем люди мирские.

Разумеется, это правда, что материалисты могут показаться добрее преданных. Пока ваше общение с ними устраивает их и помогает им продвигаться к их собственным или коллективным целям, они, как правило, будут с вами обходительны и любезны. Кришна описывает эту психологию в Своей беседе с гопи: «Так называемые друзья, кто проявляют чувства любви друг к другу только чтобы получить что-то от этих отношений, в действительности, эгоисты. Их дружба поддельна, и они не следуют истинным принципам религии. На самом деле, если бы они не ожидали друг от друга благ, они бы не общались» (Бхаг., 10.32.17)

В комментарии к предыдущему стиху Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур перефразирует часть вопроса гопи к Кришне, на который Он дал вышеприведенный ответ: «Есть люди, которые уважают только тех, кто уважает их. Их уважение обусловлено. Они уважают вас с определенным ожиданием, и, если вы не даете им этого, они перестают вас уважать. Это обусловленная любовь».

Иными словами (или, если выразиться прямее), если он или она узнает, что вы более не заинтересованы кормить его(ее) эго или кошелек, то он(она), как правило, находит способ избежать общения с вами.

Разумеется, есть люди сердобольные, у которых больше благочестия. Но и у их филантропических целей тоже есть свои пределы.

Свои отношения преданные не основывают на корыстных интересах — по крайней мере, серьезные преданные. Преданные черпают счастье и удовлетворение в сфере (месте), которая не зависит от их повседневных социальных отношений. Давать, не ожидая ничего взамен — это уровень, на котором оперируют серьезные преданные.

И, даже если ты не оправдаешь их ожиданий, они не отвернутся от тебя. Они знают силу иллюзорной энергии. И они знают, как духовно слабый, но лишенный оскорбительного сознания преданный может пасть жертвой ее могущественного влияния.

Пожалуйста, помни это и будь уверен, что из-за слабости, которая тоже рождается от мирского общения, ты не будешь отвергнут преданными за то, что не оправдываешь их ожиданий от тебя. Пока сохраняется небольшая искорка, или желание к сознанию Кришны (а в твоем случае это много больше, чем искорка), серьезные преданные всегда будут вдохновлять тебя, хотя они, как правило, не будут пытаться заставлять тебя практиковать сознание Кришны.»

Харе Кришна.

Е.С.Ниранджана Свами, запись из блога от 20.02.2010 г.

----------


## Варган

"Именно санатана-дхарма, а не упадхарма, привлекает людей к Кришне. Упадхарма означает, что она не вечная, поэтому там нет Кришны. Как вы можете привлечь кого-то к Кришне тем, в чем нет Кришны?" 

Е. С. Ниранджана Свами 
28 марта 1992 года, Днепропетровск.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> "Именно санатана-дхарма, а не упадхарма, привлекает людей к Кришне. Упадхарма означает, что она не вечная, поэтому там нет Кришны. Как вы можете привлечь кого-то к Кришне тем, в чем нет Кришны?"


При этом Кришна сам говорит, что "Такая великая душа встречается очень редко" (БГ 7.19).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Кришна – Бог. Где доказательства?


Е.С. Шрила Ниранджана Свами 
БГ 15.17 07.06.95. Вильнюс
Вопрос: 
В лекции говорилось, что для того, чтобы духовно прогрессировать нужно просто принять Кришну Верховной Божественной Личностью. Иногда на проповеди встречаешься с такими людьми, которые говорят: «Да, мы готовы принять, что Кришна – Бог. Где доказательства? Пусть Он мне предоставит какие-нибудь материальные богатства.». Как в таком случае проповедовать дальше?
Ответ Гуру Махараджа: 
Начать надо с того, что сначала надо объяснить, просто доказать верховное положение Бога. Он не является легко доступным. Кто-то будет вам говорить, что покажите мне Бога, тогда я предамся. Но Шрила Прабхупада в таком случае просто говорит, что вы должны обладать глазами, тогда вы будете видеть. Если вы будете обладать такими глазами, тогда вы будете видеть Господа. До того момента, пока человек не согласится принять процесс, который ведет к доказательству, Шрила Прабхупада использовал выражение: «Пирог доказывается, вкушая». Каким образом можно получить вкус меда в банке, если мы не открываем ее и не пробуем мед. Не существует другого доказательства.
Смысл в том, что мы сами, в первую очередь, должны быть уверены в этом. Потому что, люди тогда не смогут доказать не существование Бога. Они могут приводить всевозможные аргументы, какие им взбредут в голову, но при этом они не докажут, что Бога нет. Где их доказательства, что Бога нет? Они не имеют их. У них есть множество теорий. Это все, что у них есть. И если вы просто разберетесь в каждой из этих теорий, то вы придете к выводу, что каждая из них не приходит ни к какому выводу. Любая теория, объясняющая начало творения, является незаконченной. Существует ли кто-либо, кто доказал, что мы произошли из материи? Никто не доказал этого. Доказал ли кто, что человек, по теории Дарвина, произошел от обезьяны? Это просто теория Дарвина. Кто-нибудь доказал это? Покажите мне, каким образом обезьяна превращается в человека. Докажите мне это. Могут ли они это доказать? Таким образом, не существует метода опровержения Бога. Поэтому преданный Господа, который убежден в существовании Бога, очень легко сможет доказать, что эти люди стоят без ног. Они так убеждены своими теориями, но пусть докажут, что не существует Бога. Всё, что они смогут сделать в ответ, это просто бездоказательно говорить что-либо. А если это так, то им придется принять концепцию, что Бог есть, что Кришна -Бог.

----------


## Варган

СИСТЕМА НАСТАВНИЧЕСТВА И ДОБРОВОЛЬНОСТЬ

"Отношения между подопечным и его духовным наставником должны сложиться сами собой, естественно, а не по приказу. Доказательство тому — любые попытки навязать кураторскую систему всегда наталкивались на сопротивление. Есть и другие проблемы". 

"Но куратор должен быть подлинным духовным наставником не только по своему образу, но и по сути. Такому куратору преданные будут доверять. Все это основы, и говорить о них можно долго. В некоторых городах кураторы с успехом применяют этот принцип на деле, в других кураторская система формальна. Формальная система нам не нужна. 
Наставникам нельзя занимать руководящие посты в храме. Это мое твердое убеждение. Они, конечно, могут быть менеджерами, но не имеют права злоупотреблять этим положением в отношениях с подопечными. Руководители храма должны доверять кураторам несмотря на то, что те не имеют отношения к управлению храмом. Их отношения должны быть гармоничными. 

Я замечал в некоторых храмах, что президенты стараются назначать кураторами преданных, которые во всем их слушаются. Но это палка о двух концах, потому что преданные, имеющие разногласия с руководством, таким наставникам доверять не будут. Лучше, если в храме есть также кураторы, которые не имеют никакого отношения к управлению храма, мыслят независимо, но соответствуют требованиям, предъявляемым к наставникам, о которых мы все время говорим. Доверие в отношениях необходимо, без него кураторская система не будет иметь смысла — одну видимость". 

"Кураторская система успешно развивается в тех храмах, где кураторы глубоко осознали, в чем заключаются их обязанности, являются образцом для других и установили со своими подопечными подлинные, искренние отношения на основе проповеди и благодаря личному примеру. Роль куратора для таких преданных естественна потому, что соответствующие отношения с подопечными уже сложились. И наоборот — навязанные или формальные кураторы успеха не добиваются по причинам, которые понять нетрудно. 

Главная цель кураторской системы — научить преданных взаимному доверию. Невозможно «назначить» духовный авторитет — Движение Господа Чайтаньи подразумевает добровольность — собственное, никем не навязанное, желание ввериться заботам другого преданного. Когда человек принимает такое решение самостоятельно, он ответственнее относится к советам своего куратора, потому что доверяет ему". 

"Второе условие заключается в том, чтобы тот преданный, который играет роль старшего, показывал хороший пример, был заботливым, не стремился к почету и тем более не требовал его, не использовал свое положение куратора для того, чтобы управлять другими. Его первейшая цель — помогать своим подопечным. Очень важно, чтобы куратор выполнял свое служение бескорыстно, не ожидая ничего взамен. Если преданный не в состоянии выполнить это условие, он не годится на роль куратора. Чтобы добровольное проповедническое Движение, в котором преданные бескорыстно служат, могло развиваться, необходимо доверие. Поэтому старший обязан строить отношения с подопечным на желании помогать ему в духовной жизни — никаких других намерений у него не должно быть. 

Из всего сказанного выше следует, что кураторскую систему нельзя внедрить силой. Преданный, взявший на себя служение куратора, обязан удовлетворять соответствующим требованиям: во-первых, подавать достойный подражания пример, во-вторых, помогать подопечным, проповедуя им. Мы не можем требовать, чтобы кураторов назначали руководители храма, потому что, к сожалению, преданные отнюдь не всегда доверяют последним. Если преданный не доверяет руководителям, то назначенному ими куратору тоже доверять не будет. Кураторская система в этом случае превратится в формальность, и таковыми же будут отношения внутри нее. 

Нетрудно понять, что к назначенному куратору подопечные тоже могут относиться корыстно. Поскольку им нужна рекомендация для посвящения, они стремятся поддерживать с таким «назначенным» куратором достаточно хорошие отношения, чтобы получить желаемое, и надеются облегченно вздохнуть, когда отпадет необходимость эту связь поддерживать. От таких отношений нет никакого толку, они практически бесполезны. Поверьте мне, я в состоянии распознать эту фальшь. Нужно быть слепым, чтобы ее не заметить. Я мирюсь с этим явлением, но хочу, чтобы вы знали: оно не имеет ничего общего с той кураторской системой, которую я хочу установить".

Шрила Ниранджана Свами "Забота о преданных"

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Мой дорогой Шастра дас

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Только что я получил шокирующее известие, что ты оставил тело сегодня утром. Это было так внезапно и неожиданно. Я уже чувствую разлуку, сокрушаясь потере общения с тобой. Я уверен, что великое множество преданных в Белоруссии разделяет эти чувства со мной.

Хотя ты занимался бизнесом и поддержанием семьи как ответственный муж и отец, ты всегда был рад служить преданным, желая быть полезным миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

Я не могу вспомнить ни одного визита в Белоруссию, когда бы ты не занимался севой "в тени", не желая признания, счастливый просто возможности служения.

Несмотря на своё занятое расписание, ты всегда просыпался раньше меня, повторял джапу у моей двери, готовый с радостью отвезти меня в храм на утреннюю программу.

Для меня твой дом был продолжением храма в Минске. Преданным там всегда были рады, независимо от того, сколько их было и когда бы они ни пришли - на встречу или просто в поисках возможности послужить.

Я никогда не видел тебя обеспокоенным, даже когда у твоего бизнеса были очень сложные времена. Я могу оценить, что ты старался как мог увидеть руку Кришны в своей жизни.

Я молюсь, чтобы Кришна принял во внимание десятилетия твоего служения (как это сделал я), и чтобы твой следующий пункт назначения дал тебе все возможности для чистого преданного служения.

Тем временем я также молюсь Кришне, чтобы Он дал твоей семье духовную силу, чтобы они смогли выдержать это испытание в самое трудное из времён.

Всегда твой доброжелатель,

Ниранджана Свами

Niranjana Swami
24 сентября 2018

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Эту историю рассказал Савьясачи д. Он путешествует с Гуру Махараджем, и был очевидцем всего происходящего. Также он собрал аудио-материал, отражающий события, которые произошли в Бомбее в декабре 2000 года. В этом номере журнала мы печатаем его для общего блага всех учеников Гуру Махараджа.

Сладкая месть

Савьясачи д.

Вьяса-пуджа Гуру Махараджа в Бомбее была неожиданной для всех. Как это случилась? Враджа Кумар позвонил в тот день своей супруге в Маяпур. И между делом она спросила его: «Вы сегодня празднуете Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджа? Что вы будете ему предлагать?» Выяснилось, что по лунному календарю как раз на этот день выпадает Вьяса-пуджа, и ее празднуют ученики по всему миру.

И вот Враджа Кумар прибегает и говорит мне: «Ты знаешь, ты знаешь, сегодня – Вьяса-пуджа Гуру Махараджа! А мы даже ничего ему не предложили. Давай пойдем купим винограда, яблок, груш, купим большой арбуз». И мы пошли за большим арбузом... Накупили всего. Вдруг я подумал: «Ну и что тут такого? У Гуру Махараджа есть все, что нужно, у него хороший прасад. Мы не придумали ничего нового». Тогда я говорю Враджа Кумару: «Ну что мы сможем сделать вдвоем для Гуру Махараджа, чтобы прославить его? Ничего! Я знаю человека, который лучше всех на планете прославляет вайшнавов. Это Радханатха Махарадж. Давай просто скажем ему. Тогда уж точно что-то произойдет. Радханатха Махарадж это событие так не оставит».

Итак, перед началом воскресной программы мы подошли к Радханатхе Махараджу. Он спускался вниз по лестнице, направляясь на улицу. Я сказал ему: «Знаете, сегодня день рождения Гуру Махараджа по лунному календарю. Но он не хочет, чтобы кто-то об этом знал. И вообще, он перенес празднование Вьяса-пуджи на январь, чтобы ученики не останавливали марафон. Но мы хотели бы как-нибудь поздравить его сегодня. Мы знаем, что Вы – большой специалист в прославлении вайшнавов. У вас огромный опыт. И мы решили просто так сказать Вам об этом, чтобы Вы знали». Радханатха Махарадж посмотрел на меня с улыбкой, сказал: «Спасибо», и пошел вниз. Больше он ничего не сказал.

Потом на воскресной программе, когда Гуру Махарадж сидел на вьясасане (рядом были Дханурдхара Свами и Махамантра прабху), Радханатха Махарадж начал говорить о том, что сегодня – самый благословенный день для всех преданных, так как приехал великий вайшнав. Он стал всячески прославлять Гуру Махараджа. Потом Радханатха Махарадж объявил: «Сегодня у Ниранджана Свами – день Вьяса-пуджи». Все закричали: «Джай!» Таким образом Радханатха Махарадж открыл этот секрет всем. До этого момента Гуру Махарадж не подозревал, что вообще кто-то знает об этом. Он хотел просто и скромно провести этот день. Поэтому Гуру Махарадж очень удивился, когда его представили всем присутствующим таким образом. Все очень обрадовались этому известию.

Потом, как обычно, были бхаджаны, лекция. Все затихло и как бы забылось. Было где-то семь тридцать вечера. Гуру Махарадж уже готовился отдыхать. Он пошел к себе, закрыл свою комнату. Вдруг я увидел, что началось какое-то движение во всем ашраме. Все брахмачари (человек сорок пять) начали что-то перетаскивать. Стали переключать колонки, устанавливать аппаратуру, какие-то цветы принесли, гирляндами украсили вьясасану. Буквально за пять-десять минут они создали из огромной брахмачарской комнаты что-то вроде зала Вьяса-пуджи. Они перенесли мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в другое место. Приготовили пушпу, расставили букеты цветов. На большой белой доске, на которой обычно пишут шлоки во время лекций по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», написали на английском поздравление Гуру Махараджу с днем рождения. Позже мы узнали, что двое грихастх, живших этажом ниже, испекли два больших красивых торта, хотя их попросили об этом всего за час до планируемого мероприятия.

Радханатха Махарадж убедился в том, что уже все готово. Он только отдал приказ брахмачари, а те мгновенно все организовали, будучи опытными в служении вайшнавам. Тогда Радханатха Махарадж вместе с Дханурдхарой Махараджем с очень серьезными лицами зашли в комнату к Гуру Махараджу. Радханатха Махарадж сказал ему: «У нас тут намечается серьезный разговор в моей комнате. Мы тебя ждем. Ты нам сейчас очень нужен». Гуру Махарадж спросил: «Может, здесь поговорим?» Радханатха Махарадж: «Нет, надо идти туда».

Тут некстати появился Махамантра прабху. Он уже узнал от нас, что сейчас будет празднование Вьяса-пуджи Гуру Махараджа. Все хотели, чтобы это произошло неожиданно. И вот в тот момент, когда Гуру Махараджа приглашают как будто бы на важную встречу, вбегает Махамантра прабху и говорит: «О Махарадж, ты идешь на Вьяса-пуджу?» У Гуру Махараджа даже идеи такой не было в голове, он не мог понять, о чем это говорит Махамантра прабху, и поэтому не придал никакого значения его словам. Тут Дханурдхара Махарадж понял, что необходимо как можно быстрее удалить Махамантру прабху из комнаты, чтобы тайна не раскрылась преждевременно. Он тихонько потянул его за руку и вытащил из комнаты, потом отругал: «Молчи. Нельзя говорить. Ты что?!» А Махамантра прабху с почти детской наивностью и простотой не мог понять, что за лила тут происходит, и убежал в свою комнату переодеваться и снова ставить тилаки.

Гуру Махарадж с серьзным, озабоченным выражением лица пошел в сторону комнаты Радханатхи Махараджа. Вслед за ним, такие же серьезные, пошли и мы. Гуру Махарадж даже одел фартук санньяси, так как подумал, что на встрече будут и другие вайшнавы. И вот, когда он собирался повернуть к намечаемой комнате, Радханатха Махарадж сказал ему: «Сначала зайдем в другое место».

– Так ведь твоя комната здесь?

– Нет, нет, нам туда.

Гуру Махарадж, по-прежнему ничего не подозревая, отправился туда, куда его направлял Радханатха Махарадж. А в той комнате бушевал киртан. Брахмачари пели, танцевали, прыгали, водили хороводы. Там все гремело. Это происходило поздно вечером, во время отбоя. Гуру Махарадж все еще не заметил никакого подвоха. Радханатха Махарадж открыл дверь в комнату и пригласил Гуру Махараджа зайти. Гуру Махарадж попытался сначала заглянуть туда, но в этот момент Радханатха Махарадж, уже зная, что назад дороги нет, подтолкнул Гуру Махараджа обеими руками сзади в спину. У Гуру Махараджа просто не было шанса понять, что происходит, и тем более задержаться в дверях. Он просто влетел в комнату, даже не успев снять тапочки. В этот момент Гуру Махараджу стали сыпать лепестки под ноги, выстилая из них дорожку к вьясасане. Радханатха Махарадж шел сзади, подталкивая Гуру Махараджа вперед. Гуру Махарадж не мог никуда повернуть или пойти назад. Он дошел до середины комнаты и все еще не мог понять, что происходит, что это за киртан, почему вокруг него бегают хороводом. Он даже не подозревал, что сейчас будут праздновать его Вьяса-пуджу. И тут он увидел белую доску с надписью: «С днем рождения», и сразу понял, что все это значит. Тогда Гуру Махарадж попытался развернуться назад, но Радханатха Махарадж, насильно довел его, обнимая, до вьясасаны, и усадил на нее.

В этот момент Гуру Махарадж начал смеяться. Весь этот праздник был как настоящий день рождения со множеством неожиданных историй, необычных подарков и невероятных поворотов событий. Никто не знал расписания Вьяса-пуджи. Все происходило спонтанно, как в дружной родной семье. Весь праздник был настолько хорошо организован, как будто его готовили и планировали за несколько недель раньше. Гуру Махарадж не верил своим глазам и постоянно смеялся. Его просто застали врасплох.

Радханатха Махарадж взял микрофон и начал свою речь, очень медленно и спокойно. Он рассказывал удивительные истории, происходившие много лет назад, со множеством сокровенных и личных моментов, хранившихся глубоко в сердце... Радханатха Махарадж преподносил их очень сладко и таинственно, не скрывая своих чувств по отношению к Гуру Махараджу, лучшему из его друзей.

Потом говорил Дханурдхара Свами. Затем дали микрофон Махамантре прабху. Потом выступал Враджа Кумар, и, в конце концов, микрофон дали мне. Я с перепугу забыл английский...

Гуру Махарадж решил, что на этом все закончится. Но не тут-то было. Все встали. Началась церемония пушпанджали. Радханатха Махарадж стал повторять пранама-мантры предшествующим ачарьям, Шриле Прабхупаде, потом – Гуру Махараджу. Гуру Махарадж не мог ни чего изменить. Он был опьянен любовью своих друзей. Все бросали пушпу и кланялись. Потом начался киртан. Все преданные танцевали, бегали вперед и назад. Гуру Махарадж непрерывно смеялся. Принесли два торта и поставили перед ним. Гуру Махараджу дали нож и попросили разрезать их. Но он так смеялся, что был не в состоянии правильно разрезать торт. Все вокруг тоже смеялись, испытывая удивительные порывы чувств: дружбы, любви, добра... Экалавья прабху, западный преданный, живущий сейчас в храме Чоупатти, вдруг очень громко и искусно заиграл на своей трубе мелодию "Happy Birthday To You". Эта мелодия на самом деле к Вьяса-пудже никакого отношения не имеет, она больше подходит ко дню рождения. И все начали петь под эту мелодию: «Hare Krishna To You...Hare Rama To You...» Поставили Махамантру исполнять эту мелодию. Гуру Махараджа это рассмешило окончательно. Потом опять пели Харе Кришна. Гуру Махарадж раздавал торт. В этот момент брахмачари стали подходить к нему один за другим, кланяться, касаться его стоп и дарить подарки, как это обычно происходит на Вьяса-пудже. Они ничего заранее не планировали и не купили подарков, но, тронутые царившими на этом празднике любовными взаимоотношениями, его особой атмосферой, они дарили Гуру Махараджу самое дорогое, что у них было. Это были какие-то открытки, письма, кто-то давал деньги, кто-то – цветы. Один преданный снял с внутренней стороны своей тумбочки любимую фотографию Божеств, когда-то подаренную его другом. Он принес и вручил ее Гуру Махараджу. Гуру Махарадж посмотрел на эту фотографию и, повернув ее на другую сторону, увидел дарственную надпись, сделанную каким-то брахмачари ко дню рождения его друга. Она была подписана простым языком, что-то вроде дружеского комплимента: «Держись, будь в сознании Кришны! Пусть Господь Кришна благословит тебя». Гуру Махарадж прочел надпись на обратной стороне и опять засмеялся.

Да, еще. Когда все закончили читать свои подношения, Гуру Махарадж стал говорить в ответ. Он рассказал очень интересные вещи о взаимоотношениях со своими духовными братьями, о том, как он ценит эти отношения и как нуждается в них.

На следующий день брахмачари пришли к Дханурдхаре Махараджу, он объяснял им «Сандарбхи» и «Упанишады». Эти брахмачари рассказали ему о том, что они осознали на этой Вьяса-пудже, что они поняли и увидели, как оценили ее, чему научились. Потом Дханурдхара Махарадж передал их слова нам. Вот что они сказали: «На этой Вьяса-пудже мы увидели, какие удивительные любовные отношения сложились между Радханатхой Махараджем, Ниранджаной Махараджем и присутствовавшими там их духовными братьями. Прежде мы никогда видели ничего подобного. Уже много лет в наш храм приезжают разные санньяси и духовные учителя, регулярно проводят программы. Но после увиденного вчера, мы поняли, что вообще ничего не понимаем в любовных взаимоотношениях между преданными».

Таких эмоций и переживаний, как на той Вьяса-пудже, я не испытывал никогда в жизни, даже в своей семье, даже в детстве, ни со своими друзьями... Ни с кем... Наверное, первый раз в жизни я побывал в большой семье, где нет зависти, жадности, нет вожделения. Я просто видел, как все купаются в океане счастья, осознавая, что своим служением они доставляют радость. Сердце таяло.

Гуру Махарадж назвал эту Вьяса-пуджу: «Сладкая месть».

----------


## Махабхарата дас

продолжение



Речь Радханатхи Махараджа в день Вьяса-пуджи Ниранджана Махараджа

Бомбей, декабрь 2000г.

Брахмачари храма Шри Радхи-Гопинатхи сейчас вкушают плоды многих лет тапасьи, проповеди и предания себя в служении Господу. Сегодня по милости Шри Радхи-Гопинатхи нам дозволено предложить это особо приятное служение лотосоподобным стопам одного из очень дорогих учеников и спутников Шрилы Прабхупады – Его Святейшеству Шриле Ниранджана Свами Махараджу, как любовный взаимообмен. Во время воскресной программы, когда я представлял Махараджа, я искренне признался ему в своей глубокой привязанности, благодарности и признательности. Мы познакомились, когда я проповедовал в колледжах Америки в штатах Огайо, Западная Вирджиния, Пенсильвания, Кентукки. А ты (обращаясь к Ниранджана Махараджу) в товремя работал с Сатсварупой Махараджей? Сатсварупа Махарадж посоветовал ему поездить со мной какое-то время. В то время Махарадж был брахмачари. Мы путешествовали и проповедовали вместе, и сразу же стали очень близкими друзьями в сознании Кришны. Чтобы завязалась глубокая дружба, иногда требуется много лет, но с Ниранджана Махараджем достаточно пообщаться нескольких часов. Он всегда был замечательным, примерным вайшнавом. Его сердце горит желанием помочь Прабхупаде нести послание всему миру.

Позже, по непостижимому желанию Господа – если вы помните (ну, некоторые из вас даже не помнят этого – для них это будет новостью), Новый Вриндаван был исключен из ИСККОН, и все, кто имели к нему отношение, были отделены от ИСККОН. А люди, имевшие отношение к Новому Вриндавану, не знали, почему. Мы просто продолжали выполнять свое служение, и вдруг оказалось, что мы больше – не в Движении. И в то время, надо сказать, большинство преданных ИСККОН не хотели иметь ничего общего с Новым Вриндаваном. Я проповедовал в Бостоне вместе с Варшаной Махараджем, («Правильно?» – обращаясь к Ниранджана Махараджу), когда мне позвонил Ниранджана Махарадж и сказал, что очень хочет встретиться со мной. Потом ты приехал ко мне или я приехал к тебе? – он приехал ко мне – и забрал меня. (Ниранджана Махарадж говорит что-то) Могу сказать, что в то время он был единственным из моих духовных братьев, кто действительно предложил свою помощь, обратился ко мне с полной симпатией, благожелательностью, пониманием и предложением существенной помощи. Это был замечательный поступок, подтверждавший, что истинная любовь вайшнавских сердец выше организации, сектантского духа и всего остального, выше любой политики. Его отношение очень тронуло меня, оно еще больше укрепило нашу дружбу.

Прошли годы, один храм отделился от Нового Вриндавана вместе со своим руководителем, и Ниранджана Махарадж был первым лидером ИСККОН, кто приехал в наш храм за те 6-7 лет. Это было 8 лет назад. И он был первым, кто предложил нам вернуться в ИСККОН. И я сказал, что касается нас, мы служили Прабхупаде и никогда не уходили из ИСККОН. Мы не знаем, что нам следует делать, чтобы быть в нем или вне его. Мы никогда не уходили из ИСККОН, мы просто продолжаем служить. Конечно, мы очень падшие и грешные, но если это то, чего хочет от нас Прабхупада…

На собрании Джи-би-си в том же году Ниранджана Махарадж очень, очень, очень сильно давил на исполнительный комитет, требуя, чтобы меня пригласили на заседание как представителя храма. И он внес предложение на рассмотрение о том, чтобы наш храм вновь присоединили к ИСККОН. И благодаря его давлению на исполнительный комитет, меня пригласили на заседание. Ниранджана Махарадж позвонил мне и сказал: «Ты должен приехать». Я приехал в Маяпур и Новый Вриндаван приняли обратно в ИСККОН, и Ниранджана Махарадж даже предложил, чтобы я стал Джи-би-си, чего я до сих пор не могу ему простить. (смех) Вот почему (неслышно)… это моя месть. Вот такой у нас с ним любовный взаимообмен. Сейчас я просто шучу, любя... Но Ниранджана Махараджа действительно проявил черезвычайное благородство своего сердца, сердца, которое действительно смотрит в глубину, а не на поверхность. И причина, по которой он способен видеть суть в другом человеке, не только какие-то внешние вещи – в том, что он высокодуховный человек. В нем нет никакой наигранности. Он много служит другим, находя в этом смысл своего собственного преданного служения, и он живет сутью наставлений Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху:

тринад апи суничена

тарор ива сахишнуна

аманина аманадена

киртания сада харих

После тех событий, общаясь, мы провели вместе много замечательных часов. Помню, я был в Англии. А Ниранджана Махарадж пригласил меня приехать в Москву второй раз. Он много лет говорил: «Я очень хочу общаться с тобой, приедь в Москву, чтобы я смог пообщаться с тобой». И я приехал, просто чтобы пообщаться с ним, и это было замечательно. Но в это время назревало много других событий. Когда я приехал в Англию в следующий раз, и он пригласил меня в Москву, я пообещал, что приеду. Это было время переломного момента в истории российского ИСККОН. В Санкт-Петербурге между преданными, можно сказать, шла гражданская война. Мне написала Малати и попросила: «Не езди в Москву. И в любом случае, я запрещаю тебе ехать в Санкт-Петербург». Она моя старшая духовная сестра и одна из первых преданных в нашем Движении. Несколько других преданных написали мне: «Мы слышали о том, что в Петербурге угрожают убийствами, не езди туда». И из Индии мне написали: «Не езди в Питер. Там нет никакой необходимости в тебе. У тебя там нет проектов. Ты не несешь за эту ятру никакой ответственности. Не езди туда». Помните, как оттуда шли угрозы?

Когда я сошел с самолета в Москве, Вайдьянатх Прабху (сейчас – Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж) встречал меня. Я думал, что мы поедем в храм. Но он сказал: «Только что звонил Ниранджана Махарадж и попросил меня, чтобы я отвез вас на железнодорожный вокзал, сейчас мы поедем в Санкт-Петербург». Я спросил: «Почему бы нам не поехать сначала в храм?» Он ответил: «Нет-нет, Ниранджана Махарадж хочет, чтобы мы поехали немедленно, поезд скоро отправляется». И мы прямо из аэропорта поехали на вокзал и оттуда – в Санкт-Петербург.

В местный храм мы не могли попасть, поэтому преданным пришлось арендовать зал. Все собравшиеся были в полном отчаянии, они ждали вдохновляющего общения. Вместе с Ниранджана Махараджей были также Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами и Вайдьянатха Прабху. Мы по очереди читали лекции, вели киртаны, а потом на Радхаштами должны были вернуться в Москву. Но петербургские преданные почти плакали: «Вы нужны нам. Не уезжайте, не уезжайте!» И Ниранджана Махарадж… Обычно… о, до этого я почти ежегодно приезжал на Радхаштами в Варшану. Помнишь? (обращаясь к Ниранджана Махараджу) Я всегда уезжал в Варшану. Иногда оставался здесь, в Бомбее. Еще я ездил в Равал. Так вот, Ниранджана Махараджа пришел к выводу, что нам следует остаться в Санкт-Петербурге на Радхаштами. А поскольку я был его гостем, то должен был делать то, что он считает нужным. И мы в этом не очень чистом арендованном зале решили приготовить пир на Радхаштами. Там была кухня с одной электрической плитой, а с током периодически были какие-то проблемы. И там мы пытались готовить. Я делал самосы. У нас был кархай с гхи – вот такой огромный – он около трех часов стоял на плите, но гхи так и не нагрелось настолько, как нужно было для самосов. А нам нужно было приготовить целый пир для – сколько там было? – трех сотен человек. Мы все (Говинда Махарадж, Ниранджана Махарадж, я и Вайдьянатх Прабху) уселись вокруг этой плиты и стали молиться Радхарани о том, чтобы Она вмешалась и помогла нам приготовить самосы. Приблизительно через 10 минут молитвы гхи вдруг нагрелось, мы положили в него самосы, и вчетвером приготовили целый пир.

Потом началась программа. Я нахожусь под его руководством, (указывая на Ниранджана Махараджа), а сам хочу быть в Варшане. И я знаю, что в Санкт-Петербурге в любой момент может взорваться какая-нибудь бомба. Я ведь верил новостям, выходил в интернет. Вот мы сидим на сцене, много преданных, а Ниранджана Махарадж говорит мне: «Я ничего говорить не буду. Это твоя программа! Ты должен говорить!» «Я тоже не буду говорить!» – отвечаю я. Он настаивает: «Нет-нет, говорить должен ты». (Радханатха Махарадж обращается к Ниранджана Махараджу :smilies:  Я правильно все рассказываю? Так вот, я ему говорю: «Нет, ты!» А он: «Я говорить ничего не буду». Он был тверд, как сталь, в своей решимости не выступать.

Первым выступил Говинда Махараджа, потом я, после я замечательно представил Ниранджана Махараджа и поставил перед ним микрофон. Все напряженно ожидали его лекции. И он прочел длинную, подробную, экстатичную лекцию о красоте и величии Шримати Радхарани. Мы провели абхишеку, арати. Кстати, когда после программы мы стояли внизу, возле здания, то заметили нам нем табличку. Она сообщала о том, что как раз на этой сцене, где Божества принимали абхишеку по случаю Радхаштами, состоялось одно из первых выступлений Ленина, возвестившего о приходе коммунизма в России. Такова милость Прабхупады – там, где Ленин основал коммунизм, на том же самом месте, где он стоял, мы провели абхишеку Радхи и Кришны.

Этот случай помог мне увидеть преданность и готовность Ниранджана Махараджа принести себя в жертву ради Шрилы Прабхупады. В этом городе я был просто приезжим. А он исполнял служение – заботился о преданных, занимался их проблемами. Оставаясь смиренным, сохраняя непоколебимую веру, полностью предаваясь служению вайшнавам, каким бы оно не было. В то время он старался привезти в Питер как можно больше старших преданных, чтобы они вдохновили местных преданных. Настолько он сострадателен. И на протяжении этих лет, во время моих приездов в Москву и на Украину, где я старался как-то помочь ему, между нами установились очень глубокие отношения. Мы доверяем друг другу свои мысли, иногда очень подолгу обсуждаем какие-то философские вопросы, иногда открываем друг другу свою глубочайшую заботу о нашем Обществе, наших духовных братьях и Движении Прабхупады; иногда просто выражаем любовь друг к другу – танцуем вместе, поем вместе, вместе принимаем прасадам. Должен сказать, что самыми нектарными отношениями среди вайшнавов за всю мою жизнь и в настоящее время, была моя дружба с Его Святейшеством Шрилой Ниранджана Махараджем. В Кали-югу очень редко можно получить такой удивительный дар Кришны, и я должен сказать, что для меня общение со Шрилой Ниранджана Махараджем – один из бесценнейших даров Шрилы Прабхупады. Я говорю от всего сердца: «Махарадж, большое тебе спасибо». И я молю всех, кто находится под моим покровительством: постарайтесь принять полное прибежище в нектарном общении с Ниранджана Махараджем, когда бы он ни приезжал сюда. Надеюсь, это будет происходить все чаще и чаще. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Как относиться к разным рекоммендациям и техникам повторения джапы, которые основываются на правильной осанке, дыхании, скорости, замере скорости произнесения святых имён, которые дают разные преданные? Что из этих рекомендаций включать в свою практику?

Ответ: В наше время разные техники повторения святых имён предлагаются как полезные для повторения святого имени.
Одно дело, говорить о полезности разных техник для практики повторения святых имён, а другое дело – реально ли они полезны или нет? Есть разница между реально полезными практиками, и теми практиками, о которых говорят что они полезны. И критерий для тех, кто практикует различные техники, заключается в том, помогают ли эти практики реально. Что касается полезности, нужно понять: полезности в чём и для достижения чего?
Я помню, когда я сам проводил семинар по джапе, и очень много читал что Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, как надо повторять джапу.
Самая главная суть из того, что он говорил – это то, что надо очень внимательно слушать. Также он говорил о чём надо думать в это время: не нужно напрягаться и думать о том, что спонтанно не приходит на ум. А спонтанно будет приходить именно то, о чём мы внимательно слушаем.
Осознать истинное положение святого имени, его красоту, можно, слушая об этих темах от осознавших себя душ, опирающихся на богооткровенные писания. Нет никакого другого способа осознать сладость святого имени Господа Кришны. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада проводит очень четкий водораздел между искусственными потугами думать о чём-то во время джапы, и естественной медитацией, которая приходит из того, о чём мы слушаем в связи со святым именем. 
Если приходят естественные образы, мысли о Кришне, которые порождены тем, что мы слушаем о Кришне, тогда нет необходимости добавлять их от себя. Но Шрила Прабхупада всегда подчеркивал, что самое важное, самое главное в джапе – это внимательно слушать.
И есть различные техники, которые предлагаются как очень полезные для такого внимательного слушания.
Если мы, применяя эти техники в своей джапе, чувствуем, что они нам помогают внимательно слушать, то конечно мы их можем применять.
Более того, Шрила Прабхупада сам говорил, что время которое уходит у нас на повторение святых имён, не так важно, как важно внимательно слушать. Если кто-то пытается вам внушить, что ваша джапа неполноценная от того, что вы не довели до совершенства какие-то техники, которые представляются как очень важные, то наверняка, те, кто вам об этом говорит – просто сами неправильно поняли тех, кто говорил об этих техниках как о полезных. Потому что, я правда не могу представить себе, как-то у меня не укладывается это в голове, и не укладывается с моим пониманием этого предмета, что какой-то серьезный, зрелый, опытный вайшнав может сказать кому-то, что, пока ты не укладываешься в определенный норматив по времени на круг, то тогда твоя джапа неполноценная. Просто хотя бы потому, что Шрила Прабхупада – никогда так не говорил.
Шрила Прабхупада тот самый пример, которому нужно следовать. Я очень часто слушал записи Шрилы Прабхупады и очень внимательно прислушивался, как он повторяет свою джапу много раз. И я не могу себе представить, чтобы он укладывался в 3 или 4 минуты на круг. Кому-то нужно постараться из кожи вон вылезти, чтобы убедить меня в том, что джапа Шрилы Прабхупады была неполноценной из-за того, что не укладывалась в эти минуты за круг. (Смеётся).
Итак, нам необходимо то, что помогает нам, прежде всего, слушать внимательно

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

оффтоп удален.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВАЙШНАВЫ ВСЕГДА ХОТЯТ ВИДЕТЬ И ВОСХВАЛЯТЬ ХОРОШИЕ КАЧЕСТВА ДРУГИХ ВАЙШНАВОВ — ТАКОВО ИХ ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ КАЧЕСТВО

Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что, судя по всему, Господь Чайтанья лично говорит через литературные труды Шрилы Вриндавана даса Тхакура. Эти слова Шрилы Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами очень примечательны. 
Прославление вайшнавов — неотъемлемая часть вайшнавской культуры, потому что вайшнавы обычно не любят критиковать. Им тяжко даже слушать или повторять как кого-то критикуют, это ранит их сердца. Они не хотят критиковать, и они даже не желают видеть того, за что они могли бы критиковать. 
Вайшнавы всегда хотят видеть и восхвалять хорошие качества других вайшнавов — таково их естественное качество. Поступая подобным образом, они отвлекают внимание от себя. Это часто можно видеть как в писаниях ачарьев-вайшнавов, так и на примере их личного поведения с другими.

E.C. Ниранджанa Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Это произошло в годов-
щину прибытия Прабхупады в Бостон. Мы дали короткую лек-
цию о даре Прабхупады, о его благословении всему миру. Дар
Прабхупады всему миру состоит в том, что он свободно рас-
пространял твердую веру в Кришну. Прабхупада проповедовал,
знакомя людей с сознанием Кришны, и любой, кто слушал его,
обретал небольшую веру. Он был подобен Нитьянанде, который
настолько милостив, что если кто-то имел хотя бы крупицу
веры, то Он увеличивал ее, делая эту веру все больше и больше.
Таков Нитай. Прабхупада является представителем Господа
Нитьянанды, и поэтому он действовал таким же образом. Если
у вас была хотя бы маленькая вера, он брал эту веру и делал ее
очень сильной. Когда мы общались с Прабхупадой, слушая его
лекции и киртаны, мы видели Кришну лицом к лицу, то есть
практически получали даршан Кришны.
У кого бы из преданных вы тогда ни спросили: «Кришна —
Бог?», каждый бы ответил: «Что за вопрос?! Конечно, Криш-
на — Бог! Я убежден в этом!» Да и как Кришне не быть Богом
после того, как Прабхупада так представил Его нам?! Это было
так убедительно! Он давал нам Кришну, давал Его даршан. Он
просто излучал Кришну! Когда вы видели Прабхупаду, вы виде-
ли Кришну! Прабхупада не был Кришной, но почему тогда вы
видели Кришну? Потому что он излучал Кришну. Вы получали
Его даршан.
Однажды получив такой даршан Кришны, вы будете стре-
миться к нему снова, снова и снова. И когда вы теряете его,
тогда у вас есть что-то, к чему стремиться, потому что вы его
когда-то получили. Бесценное мгновение общения с предан-
ным невозможно сравнить с возвышением на райские планеты,
с освобождением и с мирским богатством. Ни с чем из этих
вещей нельзя сравнить одно мгновение общения с преданным.
Это как сравнивать яблоки и бананы.
. Вы не можете их срав-
нить, так как они различны. Так и одно мгновение общения
с преданным невозможно сравнить с чем-то другим. Почему
невозможно сравнить? Потому что в этот момент вы получаете
даршан, в сравнении с которым все остальное меркнет. Если вы
не видите Кришну, то все, что вы видите, это майа. Прабхупада
дал нам эту способность различать — видеть разницу между
Кришной и майей. «Я не хочу майи» — такая решимость при-
ходит в результате даже мимолетного общения с преданным.
Поэтому у человека должна быть такая решимость: да, Криш-
на — это Бог; преданное служение — это высший вкус; удовлет-
ворение Господа — это настоящая цель, которой я хочу достичь
в этой жизни. Когда человек будет иметь такую сильную веру, то
он сможет отказаться от чувственных наслаждений. Привычки
удовлетворять свои чувства отпадут сами собой, потому что
удовлетворение, получаемое от добровольной жертвы во имя
Господа, намного выше любого другого наслаждения. Испытав
такой вкус хоть раз, человек будет искать его снова и снова.
Вы не захотите потерять его, так как он станет для вас очень
ценным.
из книги .Можно мне служить
Вам вечно?..
Ниранджана Свами

www.lalakamala.com

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Наиболее удивительный марафон Прабхупады, в котором я учавствовал, проходил в 1977г. За несколько недель до этого Прабхупада ушел из этого мира. Невозможно описать, что происходило в сердцах преданных, которые присутствовали во время ухода Шрилы Прабхупады.
Можете спросить любого ученика Прабхупады: «Где Вы были в тот момент, когда узнали, что Прабхупада покинул этот мир?» Я гарантирую, что каждый из учеников сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Каждый четко помнит, где он был, когда получил известие об уходе учителя.
Я точно помню место, где это было, я помню, по какому телефону я разговаривал. Это был таксофон. И я звонил потому, что был ответственным за очень большую группу преданных, которые не были еще инициированы. В ноябре 1977 на мне лежала ответственность обучать молодых неинициированных преданных распространению книг Прабхупады.
Я ехал на одной машине, а остальные преданные – на других, мы все ехали в храм. Я позвонил президенту храма, в который мы ехали, чтобы сообщить, что мы приедем с опозданием. Итак, я остановился возле этой телефонной будки на заправке, чтобы сказать им, что приеду позже.
И в этот момент преданный сказал мне, что Прабхупада покинул нас - и это как раз тогда, когда многие из нас думали, что Прабхупада останется. Все ждали, что Прабхупада так и сделает, когда преданные спросили его: «Прабхупада, если это Ваше решение, если Кришна дал Вам возможность принять решение оставаться или уйти, тогда Вы можете принять решение, если Вы хотите остаться».
Все преданные, присутствовавшие в комнате, начали обсуждение, выйдя из нее: «То, что мы вынуждаем Прабхупаду остаться, это – эгоистично?» Потому что Прабхупада упомянул, что, возможно, он готов уйти. Старшие преданные начали размышлять: «Если таково желание Прабхупады, то неужели мы поступаем эгоистично, когда заставляем его остаться, потому что мы хотим, чтобы он остался ради нас?» Прабхупада часто так говорил: «Это тело является всего лишь мешком с костями. В любом случае, когда-нибудь оно уйдет. Каждый вынужден будет пройти через то, что пришлось пройти мне». Все, что говорил Прабхупада, облетало весь мир.
Итак, старшие преданные, выйдя из комнаты Прабхупады, обсуждали между собой: «Должны ли мы попросить Прабхупаду остаться или нам следует смириться с тем, что он пожелает сделать?»
Наконец-то они набрались силы, мужества и убеждения в том, что если Прабхупада показал нам, что Кришна дал ему возможность делать все, что он пожелает, почему бы нам не попросить его остаться?
Один из преданных был избран представителем. Ему поручили говорить от имени всех присутствующих, которые стояли за его спиной, подталкивая его к постели Прабхупады. Все стояли за его спиной, положив руки ему на плечи и вдохновляя его: «Давай, скажи это, скажи!». Но когда он начал говорить, то не выдержал и заплакал. Он плакал, плакал и плакал. Но преданнее повторяли: «Давай, скажи это, скажи!». Наконец он сказал Прабхупаде: «Вы говорили, что Кришна дал Вам выбор, и мы решили, если уж Кришна дал Вам этот шанс, то Вам следует остаться! Вы должны закончить «Бхагаватам». Мы не готовы к Вашему уходу». Прабхупада посмотрел на преданных и сказал: «Вы хотите, чтобы я остался?» У всех преданных на глазах сверкали слёзы: «Да, Прабхупада, мы хотим, чтобы Вы остались». Тогда Прабхупада сказал: «Хорошо, я останусь».
После этих слов Прабхупады все в мире думали: «Прабхупада сказал, что он останется. Кришна дал ему выбор, и он останется». У всех в головах отложилась эта мысль, как совершившийся факт: «Прабхупада останется». По крайней мере, у меня. Занимаясь своими заботами, я был уверен: Прабхупада останется. Так же рассуждали и многие преданные по всему миру.
Поэтому вы можете представить, что для меня означали слова, услышанные тогда по телефону. Преданный на том конце телефонного провода сказал: «Ниранджана, Прабхупада ушел». Эти мысли не помещались у меня в голове. Я никогда так не плакал. Я был с 15-20 неинициированными преданными и не знал, что делать, что им сказать. Единственное, что я мог, это плакать. Все мы должны были уяснить, куда двигаться дальше. Мы потеряли нашего отца, нашего учителя, нашего Господа. Это было так тяжело.
Единственное, что могло поддержать нас, это желание Прабхупады. Он хотел, чтобы мы распространяли его книги. Каждый из общества знал, что для удовлетворения Прабхупады мы должны распространять книги.
Это происшествие случилось всего за несколько недель до начала декабря, до Марафона Прабхупады. Тот марафон был самым широкомасштабным. Преданные толковали: «Вот так. Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы служили ему и в разлуке. Кришна решил, что ему нужно уйти. Он принял решение уйти. И теперь все, что у нас есть, это его наставления. Каково было его самое заветное желание перед тем, как уйти из этого мира?»
Вы можете представить, как все чувствовали себя в то время, когда нужно было вернуть Прабхупаду, его присутствие, распространяя его книги, потому что это именно то, о чем он так много говорил! Он всегда говорил, что это бы доставило ему большое удовольствие. Если мы хотим чувствовать связь со Шрилой Прабхупадой, мы должны делать то, что он нас просил, присутствуя физически в этом мире.
Мы организовали самое большое распространение книг за всю историю ИСККОН. Повсюду преданные проводили много часов, распространяя книги Прабхупады, чувствуя утешение в своих сердцах. «Совершая то, о чем просил нас Прабхупада, мы всегда связаны с ним. Это наша связь».
Так традиция продолжалась. Это время года стало особенным, которое потом назвали Рождественским Марафоном. Слово «Рождественский» мы употребляли из-за прихода Рождества 25-го декабря в Америке. На протяжении многих лет мы называли его Рождественским Марафоном, но потом решили: «Почему мы называем марафон рождественским, он же проходит в честь Прабхупады». Поэтому все согласились назвать его «Марафон Прабхупады». Традиция так и осталась на долгие годы.
Конечно же, традиция продолжается во многих местах. Она должна продолжаться, потому что желание Прабхупады не изменилось. Он хочет, чтобы мы распространяли книги, так же, как и изучали их. Он хочет, чтобы мы стали примером того, о чем он говорит в своих книгах. Вся наша жизнь должна быть связана с его книгами. Они созданы не только для распространения. Он хотел, чтобы мы читали его книги и стали такими личностями, о которых он пишет в своих книгах. Эти книги не отличны от самого Прабхупады.
Мы помним те дни, когда Прабхупада получал новую книгу, он садился, открывал ее и начинал читать. Итак, он, бывало, сидел и читал, читал, читал. Кто-то мог подумать: «Кто же станет читать свои собственные книги?» Но Прабхупада смотрел на каждую страницу и говорил: «Эти книги написал не я. Их написал Кришна. Потому я читаю их с большим энтузиазмом». Прабхупада имел такое видение, что он просто был инструментом, следуя наставлениям своего духовного учителя, который сказал ему: «Если когда-нибудь у тебя будут деньги, печатай книги».

Е.С.Ниранджана Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Как относиться к разным рекоммендациям и техникам повторения джапы, которые основываются на правильной осанке, дыхании, скорости, замере скорости произнесения святых имён, которые дают разные преданные? Что из этих рекомендаций включать в свою практику?

Ответ: В наше время разные техники повторения святых имён предлагаются как полезные для повторения святого имени.
Одно дело, говорить о полезности разных техник для практики повторения святых имён, а другое дело – реально ли они полезны или нет? Есть разница между реально полезными практиками, и теми практиками, о которых говорят что они полезны. И критерий для тех, кто практикует различные техники, заключается в том, помогают ли эти практики реально. Что касается полезности, нужно понять: полезности в чём и для достижения чего?
Я помню, когда я сам проводил семинар по джапе, и очень много читал что Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, как надо повторять джапу.
Самая главная суть из того, что он говорил – это то, что надо очень внимательно слушать. Также он говорил о чём надо думать в это время: не нужно напрягаться и думать о том, что спонтанно не приходит на ум. А спонтанно будет приходить именно то, о чём мы внимательно слушаем.
Осознать истинное положение святого имени, его красоту, можно, слушая об этих темах от осознавших себя душ, опирающихся на богооткровенные писания. Нет никакого другого способа осознать сладость святого имени Господа Кришны. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада проводит очень четкий водораздел между искусственными потугами думать о чём-то во время джапы, и естественной медитацией, которая приходит из того, о чём мы слушаем в связи со святым именем.
Если приходят естественные образы, мысли о Кришне, которые порождены тем, что мы слушаем о Кришне, тогда нет необходимости добавлять их от себя. Но Шрила Прабхупада всегда подчеркивал, что самое важное, самое главное в джапе – это внимательно слушать.
И есть различные техники, которые предлагаются как очень полезные для такого внимательного слушания.
Если мы, применяя эти техники в своей джапе, чувствуем, что они нам помогают внимательно слушать, то конечно мы их можем применять.
Более того, Шрила Прабхупада сам говорил, что время которое уходит у нас на повторение святых имён, не так важно, как важно внимательно слушать. Если кто-то пытается вам внушить, что ваша джапа неполноценная от того, что вы не довели до совершенства какие-то техники, которые представляются как очень важные, то наверняка, те, кто вам об этом говорит – просто сами неправильно поняли тех, кто говорил об этих техниках как о полезных. Потому что, я правда не могу представить себе, как-то у меня не укладывается это в голове, и не укладывается с моим пониманием этого предмета, что какой-то серьезный, зрелый, опытный вайшнав может сказать кому-то, что, пока ты не укладываешься в определенный норматив по времени на круг, то тогда твоя джапа неполноценная. Просто хотя бы потому, что Шрила Прабхупада – никогда так не говорил.
Шрила Прабхупада тот самый пример, которому нужно следовать. Я очень часто слушал записи Шрилы Прабхупады и очень внимательно прислушивался, как он повторяет свою джапу много раз. И я не могу себе представить, чтобы он укладывался в 3 или 4 минуты на круг. Кому-то нужно постараться из кожи вон вылезти, чтобы убедить меня в том, что джапа Шрилы Прабхупады была неполноценной из-за того, что не укладывалась в эти минуты за круг. (Смеётся).
Итак, нам необходимо то, что помогает нам, прежде всего, слушать внимательно

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ученик: Я бы хотел попросить Вас дать наставления относительно моей садханы, поскольку, как и многих преданных, ум обманывает меня и я не могу поддерживать такую садхану, как хотел бы: стабильно читать, изучать книги - то, о чем Вы говорили на встрече с учениками. Читать, выписывать - у меня всегда было такое желание, но сейчас я очень загружен делами по работе. На самом деле, у меня нет необходимости быть настолько занятым, но я слишком вовлечен в эту деятельность. И вижу, что ум сбивает меня с толку.

Ниранджана Свами: Это просто ловушка иллюзорной энергии. Что тут сказать? Мы все становимся ее жертвой. Нашими жизненными приоритетами вместо духовных становятся более неотложные потребности. И в результате у нас не остается ни энергии, ни энтузиазма, ни решимости делать то, что подпитывает наше истинное “я”. Но это всего лишь уловка иллюзорной энергии. Каждый может попасть в ее сети. Мой опыт таков: если ты хочешь вырваться из этой хватки, тебе понадобится сила из другого источника, которым и должна быть садхана. Садхана строится на том, что больше всего подпитывает тебя.

Я знаю обо всем этом не понаслышке, ведь иногда во время путешествий со мной происходит то же самое. Вчера я как раз получил письмо на эту тему от духовного брата, санньяси. Он пишет: “Махарадж, я слышал, что вы собираетесь пересмотреть свои взгляды на путешествия. Мое личное понимание таково, что очень трудно быть садху в наше время, когда постоянно приходится разъезжать по миру. Мой опыт показывает, что когда я прекращаю поездки, у меня появляется больше возможностей углубить свою духовную практику и писать. И тогда то, что я пишу, имеет гораздо больший эффект”. Он заканчивает письмо такими словами: “Я очень рад, что вы думаете об изменениях, и жду, когда вы начнете писать и я смогу прочитать о вашем духовном опыте и осознаниях”.

Я просто хочу сказать, что прохожу через то же самое, что и ты, когда путешествую. Люди хотят встретиться со мной, а у меня элементарно нет сил. У меня сильно болит спина. Я должен организовывать свои поездки. Мне нужно покупать билеты. Связываться с разными людьми касательно путешествий. И потом, куда бы я ни направился, там всегда меня ждут новые люди, которые хотят встретиться со мной и рассказать о своих текущих проблемах. Я тоже могу легко попасть в эту ловушку. И моя садхана, а именно, чтение, страдает.

Когда я был в Маяпуре, то просто уединился, отключился от всего. Спас меня вкус, который я получал от чтения. Поскольку в тот момент я понял: сейчас для меня нет ничего столь же важного, как это. Нет ничего столь же важного, как это! Чтение и вечерние обсуждения с Шиварамой Свами. Я как будто попал в духовный мир. Это был меняющий сознание опыт.

У меня уже была причина перестать путешествовать, из-за здоровья. Но тот вкус, который я получил… Я верю, что это устроил Кришна. Я убежден, что это устроил Кришна. Знаешь, он просто не оставил мне других вариантов. Это один из путей, как такое может произойти.

Можно еще добровольно отказаться от других вариантов. Просто взять и отказаться. Потому что, если оставить все как было, так и будешь продолжать жить по старинке, пока не произойдет что-то серьезное или не придут резкие перемены. И тогда ты поймешь: “Сдается мне, что пора все это прекращать”.

Так что есть два пути: либо добровольно, либо тебя заставят. Добровольно — для более разумных людей. Как говорил Прабхупада: если кто-то совершает преступление, иногда его наказывают. И когда разумный человек слышит: “Если ты совершишь проступок, тебя ожидает наказание”, — он не будет преступать закон. Менее разумный человек совершает преступление, его наказывают, и он больше не оступается. Неразумный же совершает преступление, его наказывают, а потом он снова делает то же самое. Так что разумный человек — это тот, кто учится слушая. Если ты не научишься, даже услышав об ошибках других, то что тут скажешь.

Ученик: Правильно ли я понимаю, что если я чувствую себя недостаточно наполненным духовно, то это — знак?

Ниранджана Свами: Да, это знак, что нужно принимать серьезные меры. Вот почему я сказал тебе в начале разговора, что надо принять то, что больше всего питает тебя духовно. Я не могу сказать, что конкретно будет вдохновлять и поддерживать тебя больше всего. Обычно самое сильное вдохновение приходит, когда находишься рядом со старшими возвышенными вайшнавами - невозможно не заразиться от них преданностью. Но это не всегда может быть доступно. Тебе нужно самому проявлять инициативу и делать то, что больше всего питает тебя. Или, если ты этого не сделаешь, то можешь ждать. Мне больше нечего добавить.

Ученик: Спасибо. Всё ясно. Теперь дело за мной. Может быть, Вы могли бы помочь мне, дав какие-то наставления?

Ниранджана Свами: Я как раз сделал это.

----------


## Махабхарата дас



----------


## Махабхарата дас

О посвящениях и пранама-мантре

Всем заинтересованным преданным.
Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
В прошлом году меня много раз спрашивали о посвящениях, а также о том, когда я снова начну давать разрешения на повторение пранама-мантры.
Для тех, кто не слышал моих объявлений, и для тех, кто, возможно, еще не в курсе, на Вьяса-пудже в Киеве в начале прошлого года я сделал объявление о своих планах на 2020 год. Я также сообщил преданным, что любые рекомендации для инициации или пранама-мантры, переданные мне в 2020 году, не будут рассматриваться до января 2021 года.
Конечно, два месяца спустя на всех нас обрушилась глобальная пандемия. Естественно, я, как и никто другой, не ожидал ничего подобного, когда делал свое объявление.
Из-за всех ограничений, в том числе на международные поездки, которые неожиданно и сильно повлияли на жизнь каждого, большинство моих планов на 2020 год были отменены. С марта 2020 года практически не было возможности дать посвящение или разрешение на повторение пранама-мантры.
Поскольку 2021 год уже наступил, я решил, что должен сделать официальное заявление по этому поводу.
Я не склонен давать посвящения через Zoom или через любой другой онлайн-источник. Однако ситуация в мире покажет, смогу ли я придерживаться этого свого предпочтениия в будущем.
На данный момент есть основания полагать, что 2021 год также может пройти для меня без путешествий. Если к середине апреля 2021 года ситуация не изменится, я пересмотрю свое отношение к посвящениям через Zoom. Но если к середине апреля возможность возобновить поездки до конца 2021 года станет реальной, то я бы предпочел подождать, пока я смогу посетить Восточную Европу и Соединенные Штаты, прежде чем давать какие-либо посвящения.
Тем временем я хотел бы озвучить такую просьбу.
Я прошу всех, у кого есть официальная рекомендация для инициации или пранама-мантры сейчас, или у кого она появится к 1 апреля 2021 года, отправить остканированную копию этой рекомендации с подписью по электронной почте на адрес nrs.disciples.reports@gmail.com. Вы также можете отправить фото рекомендации, если отсканировать ее нет возможности. Но текст рекомендации и подпись на ней должны быть четкими и разборчивыми. Подпись должна быть сделана синими чернилами. В противном случае рекомендации могут быть не приняты.
Кроме того, в январе 2020 года в Киеве на Вьяса-пудже я получил одиннадцать рекомендаций на пранаму-мантру. Следовательно, единственные исключения из вышеупомянутой просьбы будут даны этим одиннадцати преданным. Каждого из этих преданных мой секретарь, Санкаршана Нитай дас, проинформировал, что я рассмотрю их рекомендации и дам ответ на них в январе 2021 года.
Предполагая, что эти рекомендации все еще актуальны, я сообщу об их статусе самим рекомендующим.
 Если какая-либо из рекомендаций больше не актуальна, прошу самих кандидатов проинформировать об этом одного из моих секретарей. Такое письмо можно отправить на любой из трех следующих адресов электронной почты:
Санкаршана Нитай дас - jiva.snd@gmail.com
Амсумати деви даси - amsumati@gmail.com
Вриндаванешвари деви даси - vrnda.nrs@gmail.com

Большое вам спасибо.
Харе Кришна.
Ваш доброжелатель,
Ниранджана Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Поэтому, хотя я постоянно делаю упор на том, что тебе необходимо хорошо выполнять свои семейные обязанности, я также всегда напоминаю тебе о твоих обязанностях в сознании Кришны. Эти обязанности важнее заботы о семье, дочери и стремления «поступать разумно». Кришна позаботится о том, чтобы ты поступала разумно. Без сознания Кришны все остальные твои обязанности — лишь пустая трата времени. 
Ты должна научиться жить как та женщина, которая постоянно думает о своем любимом. Она тщательно выполняет свои обязанности по дому, но сердце ее всегда с любимым. Точно так же и ты должна научиться всегда помнить о Кришне. Вот лучший способ сохранить благоразумие. Если ты попытаешься сделать это без сознания Кришны, то все твои попытки потерпят неудачу.

Е.С. Ниранджана Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВСЕ АПЛОДИРУЮТ, НО НИКТО НЕ МЕНЯЕТСЯ.
???Все аплодируют моей лекции, а потом все уходят, и никто не меняется. Я не очень вдохновлен говорить перед большой аудиторией людей, когда в конце лекции все хлопают в ладоши и потом просто уходят, и никто не изменился. Я приезжаю не для того, чтобы развлекать.
????Я минимизирую такие виды деятельности, и я провожу все свое время со старшими преданными, помогая им понять, как они могут общаться друг с другом, не зависимо от того, мои они ученики или нет. Это не имеет значения. Мы не должны заводить «кружки гуру» в нашем движении.
Мы общаемся друг с другом, потому что мы все под защитой Прабхупады. Таким образом, я встречаюсь со старшими преданными день за днем и провожу встречи, чтобы научить их общаться друг с другом, вдохновляться от общения друг с другом и делиться вдохновением, полученным друг от друга, с преданными, о которых они заботятся. На этом сосредоточена моя энергия.
И иногда ученики чувствуют: “Нами пренебрегают”. Но они не понимают. Я не умышленно пренебрегаю кем-то. Я пытаюсь помочь вам увидеть, что есть что-то большее в общении, чем просто приходить и хлопать на моих лекциях, а потом, когда я уезжаю, ваша жизнь возвращается к тому, какой она была до моего приезда.
Что это за гуру такой? Удовлетворен увиденным представлением? Если он действительно проявляет заботу, то он хочет создать такое общество, где бы вы чувствовали защиту. Нет ничего более болезненного для меня, чем видеть, как преданный приходит, принимает прибежище у лотосных стоп Прабхупады, жертвует много лет своей жизни, а потом уходит из общества преданных.
Мне невыносимо терпеть это. Нет ничего более болезненного.

(ЕС Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Томск, 10 мая 2012 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! 
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Начиная с сегодняшнего дня, каждые вторник и пятницу, в 19.15 по индийскому времени (15.45 Киев, 16.45 Москва, 08.45 Нью-Йорк) будут транслироваться киртаны с участием Шрилы Ниранджана Свами.
 Онлайн трансляции будут на официальном канале. https://www.youtube.com/user/52NRS/featured
Матхуранатх дас,
 От лица
Службы поддержки трансляций лекций и джапа-сессий

----------

